# The "What's your shop look like?" thread



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently cleaned out the dark, dank basement in my building to create a dark, dank home bike and ski shop. Here she is in all her glory.




























What's your home shop like?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool thread idea. Here's one shot of mine:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I keep most of my personal stuff at work, so most of my "home" shop isn't at home:









not normally this dark, it just makes for lots of contrast









yeah, that's mine









now if I could just keep it this clean all the time...









...but those darn customers keep interfering!

But some of it's still at home, so...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

.....looks clean to me....

Good looking shops

....keep it going.....


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's mine, and it too, is never as clean as the photo suggests.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

here is my shop in my garage. I don't have a lot of space until the snowblower leaves in spring.

also have this pic with out my pride and joy Gary fisher Wahoo disc. I just tinker with that red dimondback sorrento in my spare time. I love having that boombox hooked up to some old computer speakers.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

VTSession said:


> I recently cleaned out the dark, dank basement in my building to create a dark, dank home bike and ski shop. Here she is in all her glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell that looks so much like my first home shop in my apartment. In the basement, so damp, low ceiling, no light but I wrenched and learned to build wheels there. I'm glad with my new shop now. Can post pics later...


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

You can see some of mine behind the bike. I also have a Craftsman toolbox and a steel cabinet on another wall.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

*My Shop/Garage*

Had two garages prior in two other houses. This one I planned to build based on needs/wants and previous garages. Took a lot of time planning, drawing, thinking and asking others. Had a contractor build the "shell", a friend and I wired it, my wife and I insulated all of it; (garage door is insulated too) and my friend and I paneled it. There are 13 outlets, three airlines, a drill press, two wheel grinder, air tools, bike tools, workbenches, a sink with a small hot water heater to wash up in, etc. We installed an evaprative cooler for the summer and my two little space heaters do keep the garage warm in winter. I had worked very hard to save the $$ for it because it was to be my LAST garage. I'm not moving ever again. :madman: 
I had carpet on the floor to keep it warm in summer and easy on the feet and when I need to crawl under a car. Both our cars fit inside with room to work on my bikes or fix any other item. We have a 20 X 40 shed where the "extras" are stored, including a Safety-Kleen parts washer i got at a garage sale years ago. 
Due to age and body conditions I race a bit less and welcome anyone willing to learn to work on their bikes so they learn how to do it. It's my small way to "give back " to the sport. 
My wife said she didn't care what i put up on the walls so I have all the "ME" walls aI want! Old motorcycle racing trophies, mountain-biking race posters, odds and ends, old pictures, etc etc, LOVE IT!!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Had two garages prior in two other houses. This one I planned to build based on needs/wants and previous garages. Took a lot of time planning, drawing, thinking and asking others. Had a contractor build the "shell", a friend and I wired it, my wife and I insulated all of it; (garage door is insulated too) and my friend and I paneled it. There are 13 outlets, three airlines, a drill press, two wheel grinder, air tools, bike tools, workbenches, a sink with a small hot water heater to wash up in, etc. We installed an evaprative cooler for the summer and my two little space heaters do keep the garage warm in winter. I had worked very hard to save the $$ for it because it was to be my LAST garage. I'm not moving ever again. :madman:
> I had carpet on the floor to keep it warm in summer and easy on the feet and when I need to crawl under a car. Both our cars fit inside with room to work on my bikes or fix any other item. We have a 20 X 40 shed where the "extras" are stored, including a Safety-Kleen parts washer i got at a garage sale years ago.
> Due to age and body conditions I race a bit less and welcome anyone willing to learn to work on their bikes so they learn how to do it. It's my small way to "give back " to the sport.
> My wife said she didn't care what i put up on the walls so I have all the "ME" walls aI want! Old motorcycle racing trophies, mountain-biking race posters, odds and ends, old pictures, etc etc, LOVE IT!!


Clean!


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Pissed, though my wife disagrees but it is MY garage so it don't matter!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

VTSession, you're gonna go blind down there with that single light bulb. You can get 4 foot hanging florescents at the Depot cheap. I put four in my basement and painted the floor and walls light grey, it has all the light you could ever want.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> LOVE IT!!


Nice shop. U work for Sears by any chance lol!!


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks 2 WD, nope I've just used their tools for over 50 years, they worked for me when I was an electrician in a steel mill, and when I raced motorcycles. I did have a side business selling motorcycle accessories and doing engine work, porting and polishing heads and cylinders, and did all my own car work. I will say the guys at Sears loved to see me come in!!! They gave me the big sign. 
When I married my wife she didn't have a garage just a 20 X 40 shed whis was my "shop' for several years. Then 3 years ago we had the shell built and now the garage. I worked very hard to build it just "right". 
PS I did save a LOT of $$$$ when I quit drinking!! LOL LOL


----------



## macspoke (Jan 29, 2008)

mechBgon..... I have to compliment you on the custom handwheels on your truing stand.
Excellent Idea!! That work area is perfect. I love how everything is laid out.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Thanks 2 WD, nope I've just used their tools for over 50 years, they worked for me when I was an electrician in a steel mill, and when I raced motorcycles. I did have a side business selling motorcycle accessories and doing engine work, porting and polishing heads and cylinders, and did all my own car work. I will say the guys at Sears loved to see me come in!!! They gave me the big sign.
> When I married my wife she didn't have a garage just a 20 X 40 shed whis was my "shop' for several years. Then 3 years ago we had the shell built and now the garage. I worked very hard to build it just "right".
> PS I did save a LOT of $$$$ when I quit drinking!! LOL LOL


I used to repair, rebuild, and assemble new bikes for Sears. I ran their bike shop for 8 years and at one point had 4 other techs under me...ya, that's how busy we got there. Their tools are decent and the warranty is great.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

I would post pictures but that would require me to clean my work bench to take a picture. Maybe one day.

MecBgon, what is that white surface on your bench? I like that. Looks easy to wipe of any spilled oil.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> VTSession, you're gonna go blind down there with that single light bulb. You can get 4 foot hanging florescents at the Depot cheap. I put four in my basement and painted the floor and walls light grey, it has all the light you could ever want.


Yeah the light is awful. I can only work down there during the day. I plan on getting some bright lamps at the Depot for sure. I usually need a head lamp too for when I drop bolts and what not.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> I would post pictures but that would require me to clean my work bench to take a picture. Maybe one day.
> 
> MecBgon, what is that white surface on your bench? I like that. Looks easy to wipe of any spilled oil.


I don't know the brand, but it's Formica-type laminate glued to thick plywood. Easy to clean, easy to find small screws and springs and stuff on the white background 



> mechBgon..... I have to compliment you on the custom handwheels on your truing stand. Excellent Idea!! That work area is perfect. I love how everything is laid out.


Thanks  It would be even better if I weren't crammed under a stairway, but I've done the best I could.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

*Long Live Basement Shops!*

My little dungeon:

*Work space:*









*Bikes hanging:*









*More:*









*More bikes:*









*Work Bench / Parts Storage:*









*Wash Area:*









I spend WAY too much time down there...

LP


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ianpope, nice shop area!1 My sink is similar to yours too. You've got a couple of real classic bikes there too!! Nice set-up. I understand "spending too much time in the shop"......but it's comfy/home/peaceful.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*I'm Lucky*

When we moved to Colorado, we bought a house with a 14' x 20' carport. We knew we needed more bike storage so we decided to wall the carport in and make a "bike garage". Here's the cool part: it was my wife's idea! It has room for our stable of bikes (2 tandems, 5 short bikes and a variety of trailers and accessories. It also had room for a workbench, bike helmets, shoes, and camelbaks. The great part is that after a ride, we roll up he driveway, load the bikes and stuff into the garage, drop the dirty duds in the laundry room and all is good! I'm now working on insulating and heating the space.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Lanpope, very impressive bike collection.

I decided to clean up as best I could between service. Not so impressive but it gets the work done. Not shown in photos is a full size tool box for all the wrenches, sockets and random tools.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

VTSession said:


>


Nice SKI THE EAST sticker placement. :thumbsup:

I really love these threads when they pop up from time to time. It always gives me inspiration to go out and clean out my garage, so I can actually work in it.

One of these days when one can see my workspace instead of the piles of crap that are currently in there I'll snap a picture...


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Here is my shop. Excuse the crappy pics there from my BlackBerry.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*another basement shop*

It was dark so I used more white peg board than I needed on the walls to bounce light off of, its evenly bright now (no casting shadows from work lights)

Its got almost everything I need a utility sink, a small fridge and a dehumidifier but The floor is rocky and uneven so I think I might throw down some sheets of plywood so I can use a small wheeled tablet and rolling stool.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am almost done with mine. Just got a campbell compressor, 3 gallon, got all my stuff organized and hung, now I just have to finish my DIY bike stand, and DIY bike rack.

stand is the Pipe that comes down from rafters, and uses pipe clamp. And the rack is the PVC style.

I hope to be done by Easter weekend.

I will either try to get you finished pics or in progress pics this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Ray Lee said:


> It was dark so I used more white peg board than I needed on the walls to bounce light off of, its evenly bright now (no casting shadows from work lights)
> 
> Its got almost everything I need a utility sink, a small fridge and a dehumidifier but The floor is rocky and uneven so I think I might throw down some sheets of plywood so I can use a small wheeled tablet and rolling stool.


Looks nice! I was planning on adding more white pegboard than needed for the same reason. Your white walls and ceiling surely help too.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a pic of my work area. I am currently looking for a work stand and to expand my tool collection!


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

My shop away from the shop. Most of my stuff lives in the workbench to control the dust from the table saw. All my frame work I do at home so I don't stink up the retail space. last pic is one of my jigs I made 20+ years ago. I still use it in sections for frame repairs.


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

garage workshop. Heated with woodstove and fully insulated. have woodworking on one side bike area on the other. we have seven bikes in the house now...love it


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice looking shop!


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

houndsbourgh said:


> My shop away from the shop. Most of my stuff lives in the workbench to control the dust from the table saw. All my frame work I do at home so I don't stink up the retail space. last pic is one of my jigs I made 20+ years ago. I still use it in sections for frame repairs.


Now that is a nice DIY jig for sure. Wow. Impressive. Nice shop too!
A.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool thread. Here is my cave(as my wife calls it).


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is my garage shop.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice and tidy, good for you!! Are those the "Singing Fish" on the wall?


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

No singing that i know of


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice "cave" but I am digging the Triumph more :thumbsup:



Pigtire said:


> Cool thread. Here is my cave(as my wife calls it).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread motivated me to finally go out and do a bit more organizing to my garage so I have somewhat of an work area.




























I'm thinking of putting up that piece of pegboard that's sitting behind the workbench up right above it so that I have some place to hang some tools.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my parents garage. no stand so i have to get creative. but i do have most of the tools you need to do pretty much everything.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

houndsbourgh said:


> My shop away from the shop. Most of my stuff lives in the workbench to control the dust from the table saw. All my frame work I do at home so I don't stink up the retail space. last pic is one of my jigs I made 20+ years ago. I still use it in sections for frame repairs.


I know this thread is old but I love your curvy green (celeste?) bike. I'm pretty sure it's a Retrotech but not positive.... is it?

Edit: Nevermind, I found your other pictures of it. Awesome bike!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Ray Lee said:


> It was dark so I used more white peg board than I needed on the walls to bounce light off of, its evenly bright now (no casting shadows from work lights)
> 
> Its got almost everything I need a utility sink, a small fridge and a dehumidifier but The floor is rocky and uneven so I think I might throw down some sheets of plywood so I can use a small wheeled tablet and rolling stool.


I still cant get used too seeing thoes one fork bikes. They look scary!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL, I almost skipped even test riding the Prophet because of the flimsy looking "fork"

After ridding it I thought the fork felt good and solid but I never realized just how stiff it was and how well it tracked before going back and forth between my girl friends Tora and my other bike with 7+ pound Marzocchi 66 (felt much more like the big thru axle than the other by a pretty good margin)

One thing I never understood was not being able to pick up longer steerers for it... I am 6'2 with long legs and always felt like the front end was a little to low even with a little rise in the stem and bars. Cannondale figured it out and uses longer headtubes/steerers on there new XL Lefties/bikes.

My one legged Prophet is now sold and is being replaced with a Heckler with a Marzocchi 55... I expect climbing will suffer a bit but I hope the slightly more upright position pays off heading down steeps, drops and small jumps.



S_Trek said:


> I still cant get used too seeing thoes one fork bikes. They look scary!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Ray Lee said:


> My one legged Prophet...


lol...ur Prophet got a single leg with a kickstand mofo:thumbsup: (Eddie Murphy "Delirious" rip )


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a shot of mine


----------



## macspoke (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that a phil wood spoke machine I see? And if so very nice accessory for a home shop!


----------



## SeditiousCanary (May 14, 2010)

Here is mine:



The work bench is a Craftsman, with a salvaged high school chemistry lab counter top as the work surface. Drilling holes for, and recessing the bolts to mount the vice and top to the bench was exciting. It was supposed to use wood screws to mount the top to the bench, but I wanted it to be removable, so I reccess/blind mounted stainless t-nuts between the 1.125" MFD top it came with and the lab counter top so that I could use 1/4" x 20 stainless bolts instead. The vice is also mounted with stainless t-nuts, and 1/2" x 13 stainless bolts. The tool board is 1/2" cabinet grade birch plywood, glued to blind mounted 3/8" dowels on 2x4s, with stainless t-nuts, and 1/4" x 20 stainless bolts to mount it to the bench frame. I have more tools than I can mount on it. I could really use about four more of each drawer size to make it a tool chest.


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh man, I love those wheeled Park work stands. Some guy had a bunch of them on ebay recently too but they were pick-up only. I think I see a TS-3 in that picture too!


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Since you're using dissimilar metals (stainless steel bolt hardware and iron vise) did you remember to isolate the bolts from the vise to prevent corrosion? If not, you may want to check it periodically for evidence of corrosion.



SeditiousCanary said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> The work bench is a Craftsman, with a salvaged high school chemistry lab counter top as the work surface. Drilling holes for, and recessing the bolts to mount the vice and top to the bench was exciting. It was supposed to use wood screws to mount the top to the bench, but I wanted it to be removable, so I reccess/blind mounted stainless t-nuts between the 1.125" MFD top it came with and the lab counter top so that I could use 1/4" x 20 stainless bolts instead. The vice is also mounted with stainless t-nuts, and 1/2" x 13 stainless bolts. The tool board is 1/2" cabinet grade birch plywood, glued to blind mounted 3/8" dowels on 2x4s, with stainless t-nuts, and 1/4" x 20 stainless bolts to mount it to the bench frame. I have more tools than I can mount on it. I could really use about four more of each drawer size to make it a tool chest.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is my shop. 









-Joe


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Ray Lee said:


> It was dark so I used more white peg board than I needed on the walls to bounce light off of, its evenly bright now (no casting shadows from work lights)


 Boy, with all those sweet cannondales in there, it looks like you could use a cannondale light!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

That would look really cool... I may have to hit up Ebay for one :thumbsup:



arphaxhad said:


> Boy, with all those sweet cannondales in there, it looks like you could use a cannondale light!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

It is an original dealer POS display from 1986 and I have the framed packing list and letter signed by their marketing director , Dan Alloway. It deserves a better home than I can give it as I have no Cannondales  
I'll pm you when I list it.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

just an idea that I did in my shed (referring to your snowblower real estate challenges).... I build a ramp with a 'storage deck/level' on top so that the blower could be rolled/driven up with storage allowed underneath. In my shed for example, I roll the blower up the ramp, pull the ramp and then store the lawnmower and gas cans under it. This might work in your garage to gain some space. Just an idea.

A.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

My woodworking bench serves double duty as my stand and also holds the truing stand nicely  I have moved it over to the peg board wall now, but don't have a picture of that.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My garage does extra duty as general workshop and home brewery complete with cooled fermentation chamber and 4 tap kegerator. And I still manage to fit a car in there once in a while too!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^Oh man, you've created the mecca of a home shop/brewery. If I had fresh beers on tap in my shop I'd never see the light of day. Well done!!!!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

VTSession said:


> ^^^^^^^Oh man, you've created the mecca of a home shop/brewery. If I had fresh beers on tap in my shop I'd never see the light of day. Well done!!!!!


Thanks! Yeah it takes a good amount of self control to make sure my drinking doesn't get in the way of my riding. Or is it the other way around?


----------



## pwoods (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice use of space - way too clean tho. Is that a copper pipe mash paddle?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

pwoods said:


> Nice use of space - way too clean tho. Is that a copper pipe mash paddle?


Yep. I made my own mash tun sparge arm and drain manifold out of 1/2" copper pipe. I didn't know how to sweat the copper together, so I had a buddy show me. After that project was complete, I had a few feet and some elbows leftover...thus the copper mash paddle!

http://picasaweb.google.com/benuntu/MashTunUpgrade#


----------



## EEB (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is my work area in the basement....

I moved back in December and the previous owner left an old kitchen cabneit/counter top in the garage so I moved it to the basement. I used the one larger room in the basement to store all my fishing,camping and MTN bike stuff. I still want to add a few things but so far it's a decent work area.

Here is the old large cabneit/counter top. I use it to store new parts, weigh stuff etc. I have another area where all the dirty stuff goes. The area where a dishwasher used to go was the perfect size for my fridge.  On the wall I put a small shelf to store cleaners, chain lube, anti seize etc. I got the stereo off of craigslist for $10.00. Gotta have tunes when I work on stuff....










This is another small cabneit/counter top that was in the garage. It was in bad shape but I figured I would put it in the basement and might use it for something. If not I would throw it in the trash. Once I started to organize stuff I thought I would use it for working on dirty items etc. It had paneling on it that was in bad shape. I had some 1/4" MDF so I put a new back and sides on it. It has 2 shelves which I use to store parts after I clean them up. At the moment it has some used parts on the bottom shelf that I took off a friends bike this past winter when he upgraded some stuff on his bike. On the back of it I have a large hook to to hang wheels when I take them off the bike. I also put wheels on the bottom of the cabneit so that I could move it around. Get it closer to the bike so that I can lay tool or parts as I take them off the bike. In the background you can see a bookshelf. I use that to store tires right now and some other stuff.










In this pic you can see the hook on the back where I hang wheels. The area between the small cabneit and the saw horse/green plywood(actually a train set up for my nephew) is where I work on the bikes.(about 7' between the two)(width is 9') I don't have a work stand right now so I just hang the bike from the ceiling. The area has room to hang two bikes. The bike thats getting worked on gets hung right under the shop light in the pic. The other one gets hung to the far left. Their is enough room to walk around both bikes. To hang the bikes I use 2 bike hooks per bike and some straps. Worked great when I tore everything off my friends bike to clean/ upgrade some parts this past winter but will probably get a work stand sometime in the future.










My pegboard is hung to the left of the large cabneit. Right now I don't have a lot of tools. I just got stuff as I needed it. Will be adding some other items in the future. I plan on upgrading some parts on my own bike this winter.










Overall I'm happy with my work area. It get's used the most in the winter to store 2 bikes or to work on them. Right now since I'm riding I keep my bike in the garage. I also keep some cheap allen wrenches, chain lube etc in the garage in case I need to do something quick before a ride....:thumbsup:


----------



## Grabtindy (Jul 2, 2006)

I tried to make teh most of the space in our storage unit under our condo. Made teh bench from raw lumber with a masonite surface setup flush with the 2x8 frame. Without tools the bench probably weighs around 250lbs. The small toolbox to the left is sitting on a cabinet for extra parts, snowboard tuning stuff, some small power tools, etc.

















Now I need to get a real repair stand, in the meantime I used some scrap lumber to throw together a rack that also fits snugly in my pickup:


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

I've already posted here but since my garage has significantly changed, i thought id repost.
Sorry if the pics are a bad size...
Its a craftsman bench, and tool storage drawers that mounts under the bench. Then there is a floor cabinet and two wall cabinets. Lots of room to do all my repairs. there is also the stereo that can crank the music pretty loud if i need to. All my tools are in the drawers under the bench. For Christmas im looking for a stool and a light for the workbench, and maybe one of those gel mats to cushion my step. Its my favorite room in the house


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Really nice shop! You must have spent some $$$ with all the Craftsman storage cabinets and the table/desk. NICE!


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Lanpope, very impressive bike collection.
> 
> I decided to clean up as best I could between service. Not so impressive but it gets the work done. Not shown in photos is a full size tool box for all the wrenches, sockets and random tools.


Is that a homemade truing stand? do you have plans for it? looks rad.


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

This is my new shop toy  a handle bar doom I custom made that holds your bars while you service your forks and also can hold brake levers, flashlight and shifterpods


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

VTSession said:


> I recently cleaned out the dark, dank basement in my building to create a dark, dank home bike and ski shop. Here she is in all her glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate, that basement is going to give me nightmares!!! 

i'll post some pics of mine when i get it finished.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*My .02*

Sorry for the low quality pic, darn sun....


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great bike shops everyone! I'm in the process of building a new home with an over-sized 3-car garage. The plan is to use the 3rd bay for bike storage and maintenance area, with vehicles staying in the main 2-car garage area ... Any of you out there with a nice 3rd bay shop??? I'm always looking for ideas on garage organizing. 

Hydraulic brake question ... I currently hang my bikes upside down from the ceiling of my garage ... would that cause any problems with hydraulic brakes (air in system, etc)?


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

In regards to above brake question:
Hanging of the bike is only an issue to the brakes if the brakes have air in them to begin with. Hanging the bike will let the potentially travel to a place where it will cause a noticable difference to the brake. Assuming the brake is bled properly and 100% air free, hang away.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

kfb66 said:


> Hydraulic brake question ... I currently hang my bikes upside down from the ceiling of my garage ... would that cause any problems with hydraulic brakes (air in system, etc)?


You will have more problems with fork seal seeping than brake issues, especially when the garage is hot.


----------



## DogpawSlim (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeezus, you guys have some nice setups. I'd take a picture of mine but I think you all know what an upside down bike looks like sitting next to a Craftsman toolbox on the floor...


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

kfb66 said:


> Hydraulic brake question ... I currently hang my bikes upside down from the ceiling of my garage ... would that cause any problems with hydraulic brakes (air in system, etc)?


I used to hang all my bikes upside down (still do road bikes). A couple years ago I hurt my knee bad in the fall and hung my bike upside down for 4 months or so. When I went to get it down, the fox talas had leaked oil out of the tops of both legs and my juicy fives had leaked fluid out of both master cylinders at the rubber seals taking most of the paint off the caps with it. I don't hang any of my mountain bikes upside down anymore. Pics of my shop coming soon.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

have2ride2day said:


> I used to hang all my bikes upside down (still do road bikes). A couple years ago I hurt my knee bad in the fall and hung my bike upside down for 4 months or so. When I went to get it down, the fox talas had leaked oil out of the tops of both legs and my juicy fives had leaked fluid out of both master cylinders at the rubber seals taking most of the paint off the caps with it. I don't hang any of my mountain bikes upside down anymore. Pics of my shop coming soon.


Looks like hanging the bike just illuminated problems you had to begin with - think of it as forced maintenance, which probably saved you money and headaches in the long run.

No pics of my "shop." No garage at the new place, so downgraded to the spare bedroom since moving to SF.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Looks like hanging the bike just illuminated problems you had to begin with...


Actually, I think that hanging the bikes upside down is what caused the problem.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Byke Dood said:


> Here is a shot of mine


Cool BMX. What kind is it? Those handlebars look like old school CW bars


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

have2ride2day said:


> Actually, I think that hanging the bikes upside down is what caused the problem.


No, you're missing the point. If your brakes were properly bled to begin with and the master cylinders were in good shape, hanging would have no effect. If your fork was in good shape and the seals were in good condition, it would not have leaked.

Hanging your bike brings to light issues that may already exist with the bike, but that you can't see under normal riding conditions.

A bike in good shape should have no issues being hung upside-down. If you have problems, it's because of pre-existing conditions.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> No, you're missing the point. If your brakes were properly bled to begin with and the master cylinders were in good shape, hanging would have no effect. If your fork was in good shape and the seals were in good condition, it would not have leaked.
> 
> Hanging your bike brings to light issues that may already exist with the bike, but that you can't see under normal riding conditions.
> 
> A bike in good shape should have no issues being hung upside-down. If you have problems, it's because of pre-existing conditions.


No, I got the point. You may be right, but I've seen too many conficting opinions on this. I have the space, so I'll just leave my bike on the ground, right side up.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

Byke Dood said:


> This is my new shop toy  a handle bar doom I custom made that holds your bars while you service your forks and also can hold brake levers, flashlight and shifterpods


Clever! Care to elaborate on the construction of it? :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

This is one of my favorite threads. I love seeing pictures of the home workshop.


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

When my partner and I bought a house about a year ago, the downstairs area immediately caught my attention as a possible workshop area. It's not as good as some of the shops I've seen here, but it gets me by without too much trouble 

The room was empty beforehand, so the desks were built, painted & installed by myself (and woodwork isn't one of my strong points )

Some shots of the before, during & completed for you all to (hopefully) enjoy


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Isildur said:


> When my partner and I bought a house about a year ago, the downstairs area immediately caught my attention as a possible workshop area. It's not as good as some of the shops I've seen here, but it gets me by without too much trouble
> 
> The room was empty beforehand, so the desks were built, painted & installed by myself (and woodwork isn't one of my strong points )
> 
> ...


OK, I gotta' ask. Is that a wooden spoon next to the rubber mallet?


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^
Yep, it sure is  I find it works at the perfect dowel to wrap a towel around when I'm servicing my forks & I need to clean the inside of the uppers & lowers!


----------



## slider32 (Apr 7, 2010)

I finally had a chance over the holidays to clean up my garage enough to take a few pictures.

Parts bin:










My workbench and tool storage:










Another small workbench with my drillpress:










and Bike storage:


----------



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

converted the a side area of the basement into a work area, used a few old drawers to make a spot for my tools.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Latest pile of junked bikes..



The Garage


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This isn't neccessarily my shop but it is my portable do everything workbench. The metal frame came off of the old yakima displays that looked like the front of hummers. I used the portion under the "hood" as this. I made a wood top and bolted on a Park bench mount stand, truing stand, vice, and 4 swivelling casters to the bottom. In the shelves I've got 2 tool boxed stuffed with tools, pile of rags, boxes of small parts, a green 25-drawer organizer that trash picked for smaller parts, lubes, cleaners...literally everything I need except an air compressor (although I do have a floor pump under there). This works perfect for moving around from place to place or garage to garage. Probably the best ability it has is to be able to be moved outside on a nice day and I don't have to run back and forth for tools and parts.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Probably the best ability it has is to be able to be moved outside on a nice day and I don't have to run back and forth for tools and parts.


That is convenient. Great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

*My corner in the basement*


----------



## Big Hustler (Jan 29, 2009)

*My Bike Cave*

Last winter I converted my garage to a bike cave ,where all things that are bike related go and have their place.
Being organized helps getting ready for a ride quickly much easier.
I also enjoy working on and constantly tweaking/modifying bike setups. 
The allen key and screwdriver holder i made out of some extra maple handrail that i had in the garage.i drilled each hole at an angle so that the tools would be easier to grab. 
I used stainless steel trim head screws to hang the tools on the board.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm currently working on my shop area. It's been buried in the garage mess for far too long. I've probably got about half of the garage cleaned up, but I still have to organize my workbenches and deal with some of my bigger yard tools and whatnot.

The workbenches won't be done until I get a respectable toolbox for everything. I'll be getting a Craftsman box to get that sorted out (my local Sears is so puny that I have to order the boxes - their display models are beat to hell).

I did just get a compressor for Christmas for air work. I need to rebuild my canoe rack to raise the canoe about a foot, but I can't do that until I get the floorspace cleared out so I can get the boat out of the garage. I have some scrap treated lumber I'm donating to the local trail crew and clearing that junk out will open up some space, too. I'll also be putting attic access (drop-down ladder - I have one already, but the builder for some stupid reason put it in the hallway in the house where the space is too tight to actually get anything up there) in my garage so I can get all of the holiday decorations out of my workspace.

Maybe when I'm done I'll be able to fit one car in my two car garage. If I had a shed for my yard tools I might actually get both cars in there.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> I'll also be putting attic access (drop-down ladder - I have one already, but the builder for some stupid reason put it in the hallway in the house where the space is too tight to actually get anything up there) in my garage so I can get all of the holiday decorations out of my workspace


Sounds good:thumbsup: I'm still finishing my garage re-organization. It's nice not to have that nagging feeling and regret when walking past and over the mess just to get to work on something

I don't know if Texas building codes are similar, but in California the code is such that garages have stricter requirements on fire containment than the rest of the house, as fires as more likely to start there and if the fire got into the attic it would be harder to stop and will spread quicker to the rest of the house (that's how it was explained to me at least). The previous owners of my house had a nice drop down ladder in the garage and had to remove it and patch the hole to pass inspection. I saw some insulated ladders that meet this code but they are more expensive. For now I'm still putting up with indoor hallway access too


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

boomn said:


> Sounds good:thumbsup: I'm still finishing my garage re-organization. It's nice not to have that nagging feeling and regret when walking past and over the mess just to get to work on something
> 
> I don't know if Texas building codes are similar, but in California the code is such that garages have stricter requirements on fire containment than the rest of the house, as fires as more likely to start there and if the fire got into the attic it would be harder to stop and will spread quicker to the rest of the house (that's how it was explained to me at least). The previous owners of my house had a nice drop down ladder in the garage and had to remove it and patch the hole to pass inspection. I saw some insulated ladders that meet this code but they are more expensive. For now I'm still putting up with indoor hallway access too


Ugh, that might explain it. The builder cheaped out on other stuff, too, so it would not surprise me that he put the drop-down ladder in the hallway to avoid buying a more expensive drop-down ladder for the garage that met fire codes. I'd probably buy one of the more expensive ladders that met the code to make the attic space actually usable for storage.

The ladder in the hallway is just fine for getting up there to access the furnace and blower, but the little platform in the attic is surrounded by ductwork and electrical and would not be an appropriate place to bring large Christmas tree boxes and such up into the attic. The attic space above the garage is completely empty...and is even completely uninsulated (another example of the builder cheaping out?) and would therefore be a blank slate for me to better insulate the garage and bring up a bunch of plywood to make a floor up there for storage.

I'm not concerned so much about winter insulation. It doesn't get too terribly cold here for very long that the garage becomes unusable. In the summertime, though, the heat becomes unbearable in there. I'll post some pictures of my progress later today.


----------



## Stupidjeep (Mar 19, 2009)

My washer and dryer are my workbench, and everything I need at hand is kept in the repair stand tray..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here are some photos of my progress so far. It's not done yet. The canoe is too low, so it's getting raised at least 6"...I will try to get it as close to the garage door tracks as I can without it being in the way.

I just ordered a Craftsman toolbox set which should be in in a week or so. The sale price was just too good to pass up ($160 off on the particular combo I ordered). The pile of stuff you see on the wall opposite the canoe is mostly decorations that will wind up in the attic sooner rather than later. Some of that is trash or stuff that needs to be donated, too. Mostly that stuff won't remain in the garage.

I also need to make room for a freezer. I think it will go to the left of the water heater underneath the light switches or just to the right of the air compressor.


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

moto367 said:


> Clever! Care to elaborate on the construction of it? :thumbsup:


Here is a couple of shots I took of one I just finished for my double arm stand, it is all alloy construction and fully adjustable


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is my shop!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Dude! how many bikes do you have????


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

AND why so many?


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is my little corner of the basement....


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

nov0798 said:


> AND why so many?


lol! well i have a trials bike, commuting bike, snow commuting bike, a higher geared commuting bike, a mountain bike, and then my wife has her commuting bike, trials bike, mountain bike, and her beach cruiser. oh, and all those bikes are single speeds.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I had to move some things around to fit my new toolbox that arrived today. Now I need to work on organizing the drawers. I've got a mess of sockets and screwdrivers. Wrenches aren't quite so bad, but they still need some organizing, too.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello All, 
Nice looking shops! Here's mine:


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Now that's a garage I would enjoy! Nice organization too ... might have to steal a few of those ideas once I have a 3-car garage. Like the old Yamaha's too, used to ride those myself when I was a kid, no longer have dirt bikes. (i think my last older Yami was a DT 175, latest dirt bike I owned was KTM 200 EXC, lots of fun although now I'm all about pedal-power!



120 said:


> Hello All,
> Nice looking shops! Here's mine:


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

120 said:


> Hello All,
> Nice looking shops! Here's mine:


Nice! Love the racing stripe on the fridge!

LP


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

120 said:


> Hello All,
> Nice looking shops! Here's mine:


Nice. Can't quite remember but the 125's are 1979 and an'80 or '81 correct? And if I remember right the newer was water cooled with the radiator behind the front number plate. Not good for woods riding! What are you using for a tensioner on the gray single speed? Any chance of a close-up pick on that? Again, nice shop.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! You're close on the YZ's Moto, one is an 81 and the other is an 82. Both had radiators behind the number plate and in 83 they moved below the tank. The tensioner is a regular old Surly - not sure why it is set up the way it is in the original pic. Must have been experimenting or something.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

Just got my bench built over the weekend now need to finish the rest and get some tools put up on the pegboard will hopefully be finished this weekend. Oh and take some non iPhone pics


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

chrishei1 said:


> Just got my bench built over the weekend now need to finish the rest and get some tools put up on the pegboard will hopefully be finished this weekend. Oh and take some non iPhone pics


Like the work stand off of bench idea as space saver. Does it extend bike out far enough so that you can get on bench side to work, or would bike have to be turned around?


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's the Cave.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

kfb66 it is 12" from center of the post to center of the clamp so you cant get between it and the bench but you can swivel the clamp for more access


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

chrishei1 said:


> kfb66 it is 12" from center of the post to center of the clamp so you cant get between it and the bench but you can swivel the clamp for more access


Sounds and looks VERY handy, I like it! Something I'll definitely look into once I have my new garage.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same model Park repair stand and I absolutely love it. I'd suggest it to anyone that does more than tube changes at home.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Some awesome inspiration in this thread!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My setup is less than impressive and far less than organized / clean. The garage was one of the reasons I bought the house. It has the width of a 3-car, but only 2 doors. It is also extra deep and has 8 foot doors so we can get my wife's SUV inside with the ski box on top. Previous owner had a wood shop in here, so I have insulation, 220v service, and a gas heater. I pulled the kitchen cabinets from a re-model project a buddy was doing and installed them in here, so the storage was free. I built the bike rack on the floor so my wife and kids can get their bikes and the loaner bikes easily, while most of mine hang.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like at least 14 bikes in there..... That's the best part! :thumbsup:


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks very functional and damn you have a LOT of bikes!!!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> Cool thread idea. Here's one shot of mine:
> 
> View attachment 527482


no offense intended, but me also being a computer guy, i was quite interested in the books in the background

my garage is my dads garage...at least hes a mechanic so i have all the tools i could need


----------



## mbikeboy (Jan 27, 2011)

Most of my tools are at work, but here's the ManCave at home...it's where the magic happens for working on motorbikes, my 4x4's, and recently the MTB. More has been done since these pics, but gives a good enough idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Hustler said:


> Last winter I converted my garage to a bike cave ,where all things that are bike related go and have their place.
> Being organized helps getting ready for a ride quickly much easier.
> I also enjoy working on and constantly tweaking/modifying bike setups.
> The allen key and screwdriver holder i made out of some extra maple handrail that i had in the garage.i drilled each hole at an angle so that the tools would be easier to grab.
> I used stainless steel trim head screws to hang the tools on the board.


I like your setup...tons of stuff to play with. Could I bother you for a couple close-ups of the bench area? Always looking for ideas.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Did some cleaning last night.

https://s951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/?action=view&current=ShopPics001.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics002.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics003.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics004.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics005.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics006.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad353/sxrracer/ShopPics007.jpg


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

finally moved in and mostly finished. Didn't get my new niner pictured here, XTR M980, xx fork, RXL wheels!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

PSUcycling said:


> finally moved in and mostly finished. Didn't get my new niner pictured here, XTR M980, xx fork, RXL wheels!


Is that pink bike yours also?


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

yes and my daughter rides the orange and black one!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Do work!


----------



## bbqsauce (May 24, 2009)

PSUcycling said:


> finally moved in and mostly finished. Didn't get my new niner pictured here, XTR M980, xx fork, RXL wheels!


Nice clock!


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

mbikeboy said:


> Most of my tools are at work, but here's the ManCave at home...it's where the magic happens for working on motorbikes, my 4x4's, and recently the MTB. More has been done since these pics, but gives a good enough idea! :thumbsup:


I like the fact people have found places for their old G4's (I am guessing that is a G4). I too have my old G4 out in the work area but I am stuck with the giant old display.

Nice workshops on here. I will have to get mine a bit more organized.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks to this thread, I finally found the motivation to clean up the workbench / garage. :thumbsup:

Cleaned it up yesterday, added tunes (M-Audio speakers - highly recommend!) and an old laptop for Pandora/iTunes/Web-searches for fixing the cars/bikes.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

schmed said:


> Thanks to this thread, I finally found the motivation to clean up the workbench / garage. :thumbsup:


I love the poster of the 3.0CSL E9 racecar airborne...I had that in my room as a kid.

You're obviously a BMW fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Niftythang (Jan 8, 2007)

My basement shop -










Still a work in progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are some nice setups... I'm still with out a garage, and trying to figure out a decent setup for our rented duplex's back yard area.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

120 said:


> Hello All,
> Nice looking shops! Here's mine:


Hannah fan? Garage looks amazing.


----------



## JeffcoHo (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometime you just have to get it done with what you have on hand.


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

liv_rong .... very nice addition with the "lubricant" storage fridge .... many bike enthusiasts miss that all-important piece of equipment.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

What an awesome thread! Great idea OP. I am working on mine. A basement in San Diego...pretty unheard of


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I added some drawers to my bike bench today and cleared all the clutter off the bench (after riding this morning, of course).


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was semi-inspired by this thread to get a little workspace of my own going, here's what I have thus far. I'm hoping to add some laminate on top of the workbench, add another shelf underneath, and add a work stand of some kind soon as well.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Sometimes ya make do with the space ya got  
-Parts are stored in containers and a bucket for the longer stuff lol. Four helmets end up everywhere, other odd sized parts lean against the wall or in a corner.
-Tools and lubes etc jammed into 3 tool boxes. 
-Recent work performed in bedroom...ahhemmm: Boxxer dcf swap (from Marz Bomber Z), RF Atlas bar, chain guide roller, grips, saddle. 
-one bike in the living room, one in the bedroom, one in a locker.

Can't wait to move into house with the gf and build my shop back up!:thumbsup:


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is my humble workspace.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

My shop


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

My 'Shop' is my living room . . .


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

ignition16 said:


> I was semi-inspired by this thread to get a little workspace of my own going, here's what I have thus far. I'm hoping to add some laminate on top of the workbench, add another shelf underneath, and add a work stand of some kind soon as well.


Noticed the ICEMAN number on the wall. You live in the MI area. Iam going to attempt my first ICEMAN this November.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Not much of a shop, but it does well. Just need to get a repair stand.


----------



## rebl68 (Mar 31, 2009)

love the seat and bars on the wall.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

chronic64 said:


> My 'Shop' is my living room . . .


Mine was various rooms inside the house over the years too (most recently the dining room here the first 4 of our 5 years here) :thumbsup:

She recently decided she wanted the dining room for eating purposes,so for the first time in years,my bikes and gear have been sleeping...ack!...outside the house :shocked: ut: :bluefrown: . Previous owner (my Dad,we bought here when they moved off) had just erected one of those Lowes 12x16 (or so) tin sheds (before we bought the place-thanks Dad for the extra storage,LMBO!),so I relocated all the junk we had thrown in there (read: hauled off to either donate or trash,depending on what it was) and have started converting it in the last few weeks. Since I'm only this year deciding to do most/if not all of my own work,I'll be adding tools and such as needed. I'll get a pic today (barring my forgetting to do it,sitting here watching for Brown Santa to deliver a new stem right now...).

I'm digging this thread,some really cool workshops and ideas! She don't know it yet,but I'm designing/planning the build of a much nicer "bike shack" (as my son calls it) in the (hopefully near) future...maybe something the size of a 1.5 car garage....


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Didn't get that pic today,by the time I got my chores done,the kids off the bus/fed/hosed off/to Youth night at church...I'll be in there tomorrow at least twice though (once pre-ride,once after the ride),I'll try and remember


----------



## Jorgy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

justonegear said:


> Here's the Cave.


This is my favorite shop on this forum. Your use of small space, and your quality of finishing is awesome!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww MAN!!! After the ride I was wiped out,forgot to shoot pics! :madman:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally remembered  Here's mine,a work in progress (though I don't know for sure yet whether to finish setting this up as my workshop or whether I'm actually gonna build a bit bigger,nice-than-this-tin-can shed just for that purpose...depends on if I can convince her NOT to want to sell and move,now that here is 5 years from being paid for,LOL!).

Needs a workbench,but it' already snug...









































(Besides tearing it down...) Any idears/suggestions?


----------



## fyrefytr (Apr 9, 2006)

*Here's my little work area..*

It's in a single car garage...no chance of getting a car in there for the moment.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay.... I am now Jealous... 

My "work" area is wherever I can find room.

Still building my tool collection too.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> (Besides tearing it down...) Any idears/suggestions?


Insulation! :lol: That thing is gonna be like an oven in the summer and like a freezer in the winter. You won't even want to step in there just to get your bike. I'd suggest getting on craigslist and finding a cheap or free window a/c unit and using that in the summer, and a couple ceramic heaters in the winter.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I could possily do some insulating on it...but it's a single-layer (read,cheap) tin shed,not much way of A/C or heating it much...and it just got a bit fuller. I sold the Redline today,picking up a Bandersnatch tomorrow-to park alongside of the new Jabberwockey-and scored a sweet deal from the coolest of LBS owners today on this...

















...so 3 bikes (+ the Dawes _and_ the kiddo's bikes) instead of two. Also,I measured it out (inside wall-wall) at 10'x12.5'...there just ain't enough room to set it up the way I wanna :madman: . I'm thinking,Mama's Mini-Mopar (Dodge Neon,LMBO!  ) will be paid off in just a few months,maybe have a new workshop built "on my site" soon after with a small down payment,and same-sized-as-the-car-payment-payment on one around 12'x20' or so,isulated,and wired for electrics....but I'd have to convince _her _ :skep: :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Getting too full,too fast,and I already didn't have room for a workbench...


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Getting too full,too fast,and I already didn't have room for a workbench...


1) Hang your bikes by a wheel on your left wall. (make a rack to do this out of wood or what ever) it will go about 1 ft from front wall. Put some pegs on it for your trunk rack so that it sits between the front wall and the bike rack
2) hang mtb tires on back wall near the ceiling on a thick dowel (1 inch?) 
3) take car tires out for time being
4) put workbench along right wall, fold up stand and pull it out when needed otherwise tuck it near the front between the front wall and work bench which should be ~4 inch from front wall ( i would recommend a 36 inch deep bench and about 5 ft long for your space)
5) all of your tools can now go underneath your workbench
6) along that back wall: put those rubbermaid tubs you have the car tires in what ever way you want but i reccomend as small of a pile as possible in the back left corner. 
7) take that black rack you have put that in the back right corner
8) fishing poles: put a small rack to go above your work bench to store them horizontally.
9) kids bikes: this could be a bit tricky but they should fit between the rubbermaid tubs and the black shelving unit along that back wall

am i forgetting anything? oh wait lawn chairs alon gthe back in front of kiddie bike and tubs.

I think thats is everything 

Note that was all eyed out it may not fit that way but should be close....I think

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

tyler243 said:


> 1) Hang your bikes by a wheel on your left wall. (make a rack to do this out of wood or what ever) it will go about 1 ft from front wall. Put some pegs on it for your trunk rack so that it sits between the front wall and the bike rack
> 2) hang mtb tires on back wall near the ceiling on a thick dowel (1 inch?)
> 3) take car tires out for time being
> 4) put workbench along right wall, fold up stand and pull it out when needed otherwise tuck it near the front between the front wall and work bench which should be ~4 inch from front wall ( i would recommend a 36 inch deep bench and about 5 ft long for your space)
> ...


:idea: DUDE!!! Brilliant! It may not all fit/work,but those are some awesome thoughts I hadn't (had) :thumbsup:

The truck tires,though,will be there a little longer (until I do enough burnouts to wear the rear pair down and she lets me have em mounted  ),as I have no other lockable/safe place for em,but the two Rubbermaid-like tubs are now moved out. I'm not sure the 29"ers would fit on the left wall,it'll be close,but I hadn't thought of that,I'll measure tomorrow,if not,maybe put a bench there,hang the bikes in the back...

I've been researching local "we build on your site" workshop/shed builders these last couple weeks...might be in budget once her car's paid off in a few months,but there's a new problem with investing in a new one...she's been wanting to sell and move out of here-oh,since we moved in skep:  ),but there was an incident and news today that fueled her fire for doing just that today,so yeah,(one,I feel dumb for not seeing some of those tips myself,and two...) I might be just using this one for this year/till we sell/move,whichever comes to pass.

Sorry,long-winded,that's the trucker part of me talking,LOL! Thanks (bunches!) for the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## aplitt86 (Sep 13, 2008)

My shop is still a work in progress. The wife and I just bought a townhouse and moved in last November. I've been slowly building this small 12x12 section of our basement ever since. I just started building the shelf unit yesterday and ran out of screws. Gotta run to HD after work so I can finish it and the shelf under the bench. Still working on my tool collection also. I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> :idea: DUDE!!! Brilliant! It may not all fit/work,but those are some awesome thoughts I hadn't (had) :thumbsup:
> 
> The truck tires,though,will be there a little longer (until I do enough burnouts to wear the rear pair down and she lets me have em mounted  ),as I have no other lockable/safe place for em,but the two Rubbermaid-like tubs are now moved out. I'm not sure the 29"ers would fit on the left wall,it'll be close,but I hadn't thought of that,I'll measure tomorrow,if not,maybe put a bench there,hang the bikes in the back...
> 
> ...


I think my "Build a New Workshop" budget got blown today...picked up another S-truck to play with (I already cruise a lowered '96 S10 extended cab). I was _planning _to buy it,pull the steel cowl hood,wheels,better drop kit and such from the new one to swap onto my Dime then resell it for about the same moneys (it was a bit under market average),but it turned out much nicer than we'd expected,and the unexpected happened,SHE wants to keep it,LOL!

No new shed,but at least I got a new bike hauler,LOL!


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

*Here's my shop*

MTBR says I haven't posted in a while, and since I always do what I'm told...my studio as I like to call it.

...just added the clocks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet clocks!


----------



## steveccnv (Aug 27, 2007)

cookie144 said:


> Here is my little corner of the basement....


Where did you get the bike stand in picture #2 ?


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

steveccnv said:


> Where did you get the bike stand in picture #2 ?


That's one of the heavier duty park tool stands with a clamp that would be found in local bike shops across the globe.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=54694

I have the PRS-5 which is a home 'stand' with the pro 'head'

The shop duty clamps are superior to anything else out there.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

GNR said:


> MTBR says I haven't posted in a while, and since I always do what I'm told...my studio as I like to call it.
> 
> ...just added the clocks.


I have a set of those Spinergy wheels for my 1994 Trek 2200. They were/are great wheels. One of these days I'm going to overhaul and detail the bike and take it out for a group ride.


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Updated pic...with my lake out back.


----------



## Thalamos (Jun 14, 2009)

This is all I have to work with right now. I take over the living room when I need to do some maintenance or repairs. Hopefully, I'll be able to purchase a small building to put in the back yard in the next couple of years for a more proper work shop.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

My "Man Cave"


----------



## spaghettiedy (Dec 26, 2010)

cookie144 said:


> Here is my little corner of the basement....


Nice shop!!! What type of clock is on your wall? It's sweet!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

soon im gonna get pegboard to put on the wall around the window to hangmy tools on and ill also upload some pics with the bike hanging from the ceiling when i get a chance


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the tire mirror. Thats a really good idea.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Cool Shops. The tire mirror came from Ikea.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my current shop. Just built the workbench and set everything up last month. Still need to make some additions and changes, but I'll do that as I use it and find out what I need. Parents are thinking of re-doing their kitchen counters so I'll be able to use the old ones as a surface for the bench. Also keeping my eyes out for a good bench vise. Tan metal cabinet holds all my spare parts. 4-bike stand needs to be made taller so I can space the bikes out better.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> Here's my current shop. Just built the workbench and set everything up last month. Still need to make some additions and changes, but I'll do that as I use it and find out what I need. Parents are thinking of re-doing their kitchen counters so I'll be able to use the old ones as a surface for the bench. Also keeping my eyes out for a good bench vise. Tan metal cabinet holds all my spare parts. 4-bike stand needs to be made taller so I can space the bikes out better.


Looks pretty good. Thats a good use of the PVC pipe to hang tires. I would def say get the kitchen counter top if its avaliable. You'll def like it better than the press board. Have you ever considered a compressor? They are great for blowing things off, airing up tires, etc. Once you get one, you'll never go back. Have you thought about adding more peg board? Is that a feedback sport truing stand? How do you like it?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

crclawn said:


> Looks pretty good. Thats a good use of the PVC pipe to hang tires. I would def say get the kitchen counter top if its avaliable. You'll def like it better than the press board. Have you ever considered a compressor? They are great for blowing things off, airing up tires, etc. Once you get one, you'll never go back. Have you thought about adding more peg board? Is that a feedback sport truing stand? How do you like it?


60gal compressor is mounted upstairs to keep the noise away. The air lines are run to the other side of the garage at the moment, but I have a long hose to bring it to the bench when I need it. Should do some hard lines to the bench this winter.
The pegboard is just scraps left over that I was given for free. I'll add more later. Trying to get a feel for where I want things.
The stands are Ultimate Supports (now called Feedback) that I got a few years ago. I love the work stand and truing stand. I wouldn't want the truing stand for use in a shop (got spoiled using a Park TS-2) but it is fine for home use. Since it is 1-arm only, you need to tighten down the QR skewer to hold the wheel on. Too tedious if you are doing lots of wheels but it allows better access to the nipples, hub and you just flip wheel to check dish.


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice everyone! I hope to have a space like this someday.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

Where did you get the cool custom truing stand knobs? Very cool! Nice shop.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

tyler243 said:


> 1) Hang your bikes by a wheel on your left wall. (make a rack to do this out of wood or what ever) it will go about 1 ft from front wall. Put some pegs on it for your trunk rack so that it sits between the front wall and the bike rack
> 2) hang mtb tires on back wall near the ceiling on a thick dowel (1 inch?)
> 3) take car tires out for time being
> 4) put workbench along right wall, fold up stand and pull it out when needed otherwise tuck it near the front between the front wall and work bench which should be ~4 inch from front wall ( i would recommend a 36 inch deep bench and about 5 ft long for your space)
> ...


OK,to avoid a long detailed & painful story-if you hadn't heard or read in any posts,house burned back in June,had to move (no one was home,thankfully,so no one hurt). Moved in town 1.5 hours from the old place (which is now paid off,ironically). I built a new shed shortly upon moving here (which I will be adding outlets,lights,insulation and better flooring to,BTW). Here's the thing,we now live in the middle of a city block,no longer out in the country where I had acres and acres to choose where to build a shed on...ie:the new shed is a bit smaller than the old due to space constaints (I'm planning to double it's length come Spring,but no more width,as there isn't room for it). I think it's 8x12,so I've lost 2" in width.

I'll try and get pics this week. Lawnmower must also be kept in there...I want to see what your idears are for this one


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

LHT, how tall can you build the extension section of the shed? Probably the best thing I've done in my garage is set up pulley systems for a few bikes in the lofted ceiling. This gets the bikes out of the way, but easily accessible. Also, my wife can still get her DH bike in and out of the ceiling by herself. I've posted up some picks in the garage thread, but I'll stick them up here as well.

Terribly sorry to hear about the house, but glad no one was hurt.

Also, I love my S10 as well, but mine is lifted rather than lowered...


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Hartwerks - What kind of bench is that in your shop? Very effect use of space in your shop!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hartwerks-Thanks. Yeah,it coulda been much worse had someone been home (would have been horrible,at least 1 of us-my daughter-could not have gotten out period,the other two that would have been home-wife was at college all day,so the boy and me-most likely wouldn't have). The kids lost nearly everything of theirs (Daughter did),and pretty much everything else was either ruined by smoke,heat,or the fire dept (rafters caught in the ceiling,they had to soak EVERYthing),so yeah,very blessed we were all gone for the day (kids and I were at a state park 2 hours away on the lake-beach).

I hadn't thought of building it taller. We only have that bit of yard total,but I was given the go-ahead to use the rest of it to double shed-space (assuming there's enough tax refund left after the yearly have-to's ),I was figuring the small half for bike\general storage,and the new bigger side for a shop. The hanging of them is good food for thought,and would greatly increase the ability to not have to say no if I see a bike I "just have to have" but not want to loose any I already did :thumbsup:

Got some more idears looking at your pics,thanks for posting them,my friend :thumbsup: I'll try and get some pics later this week,incase 8x12 doesn't register for some. Currently I have my CX (go-to around town-and thereby most ridden-bike) inside (just to my left where a dining room table would be if we had one),as well as have been setting up the repair stand there when minor work needs done (have been setting up on the porch or back driveway for bigger jobs).


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

crclawn said:


> Hartwerks - What kind of bench is that in your shop? Very effect use of space in your shop!


Thanks. The bench is a Craftsman. It was a pretty good deal (I think around $300) but would have been a _bunch_ of money to ship, so I ended up driving around two hours away to pick it up at the nearest Sears. Fortunately, the nearest Sears is in Grand Junction, so I rode Fruita that day as well...


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! This thread gives me a lot of ideas how to organize my disaster...err...I mean shop! :idea:

a neat little weekend project, maybe I can start after a nice ride and raking of leaves :madmax:


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

*My Bike Work Area*


----------



## Thalamos (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, Murost! Your shop looks like an operating room for bikes. Do you wear scrubs when you lube your shifter cables. Very clean an organized. VERY nice variety of tools.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Merost, could not help but notice that you have an axle vice but no vice in which to place it 

- Joel


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Pigtire said:


> Cool thread. Here is my cave(as my wife calls it).


I'm digging this space big time.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

cookie144 said:


> Here is my little corner of the basement....


Awesome PT collection. Nice arrangement too.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

tomacropod said:


> Merost, could not help but notice that you have an axle vice but no vice in which to place it
> 
> - Joel


Yes, you're very observant! Actually I have two axle vises (a stein and a Park), but as you noticed, currently no vise. Long story about the vise, but I will have a replacement soon.


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

Heading to the garage now you guys just gave me all the ideas i could possibly need no reason for my garage to be messy hopefully ill be back with pics if i can find my wife's pink camera.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's my shop setup and some of my rides(and the shop-dog)...always a work in progress and typically not this clean.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I felt inspired by this thread and decided to the garage in order. I have to make the small one car garage work and fit a car in there.

I have about 13" of clearance between the bike and the work surface and 10" of clearance between the crank arm and the pegboard without taking the bike down.


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Merost said:


>


This shop exhibits a serious lack of clutter.

It's very disturbing. Have you sought help?


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Loving this thread....question, where do you guys clean and lube your chains and clean off your bikes? Under my workstand is such a mess with dirt chunks brushed off the bike and lube/cleaners dripped. I can haul the workstand outside and set it up there each time, but its really a pain to get it out of the garage and do that with the car and the bike in the way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

EJ_92606 said:


> Loving this thread....question, where do you guys clean and lube your chains and clean off your bikes? Under my workstand is such a mess with dirt chunks brushed off the bike and lube/cleaners dripped. I can haul the workstand outside and set it up there each time, but its really a pain to get it out of the garage and do that with the car and the bike in the way. Any suggestions?


If I'm doing something really messy I usually throw down a large 3'x5' piece of cardboard and let all the lube and dirt fall onto it. I can then sweep up the dirt and let the lube dry out.


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)

My stand is on a horse stall mat and I use a bucket to catch waste.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Glynis27 said:


> If I'm doing something really messy I usually throw down a large 3'x5' piece of cardboard and let all the lube and dirt fall onto it. I can then sweep up the dirt and let the lube dry out.


I use a folding stand and usually set it up outside because the natural light is better than anything I can get inside and I can still see the small stuff without having to reach for the readers. (The over-45 crowd here knows what I'm talking about). I'm setting up on a concrete patio so if it's just dirt I'll let it fall and sweep or hose it away later, but when I expect to drop some lube I toss down a short strip of plywood (about 18" by 48") and let the excess drip down onto that. I've had that piece of wood forever, we use it as a spray paint table (set up on sawhorses), we've set up fireworks on it, and done all sorts of other toxic things so that little strip of wood is probably a Superfund site by now. But it keeps doing it's job and it won't go into the landfill before I do, so I figure it's a reasonably ecological solution.

Oh...I live in California so other than a bit of rain and cold every now and then, weather is not much of a factor in deciding to work inside or out. I know it's a luxury compared to where a lot of you guys live.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

My shop is really small, maybe 10x12; in fact so tiny that our mountain bikes are living somewhere else.

Here goes:


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

jan_nikolajsen said:


>


.....


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Reminds me of that briefcase from Pulp Fiction. So THAT'S what was in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

such an amazing collection of tools.....


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Here is my single car garage that houses a car every night. Due to this; i'm restricted to the perimeter and can't have a permanent work stand like I’d love to have. All other bikes are tucked away in a little 'cove'. I have a tool addiction.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd be curious to hear your opinion of your DT Swiss truing stand. How does it compare to the Park truing stand?


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Merost said:


> I'd be curious to hear your opinion of your DT Swiss truing stand. How does it compare to the Park truing stand?


It is a very neat and accurate stand. The dials on it are super precise and it all feels like it is swiss made. I do feel the Park is quicker to use (installing wheels, getting it adjusted for different wheel sizes) and the Park offers the auto dishing (when setup properly). For me, my eye sight isn't great and I like the ability to use just one arm when trueing a wheel and go by sound, whereas the Park often requires sight once the wheel is near straight as the arms are close to the rim on either side (I know this can be fixed by sticking something in one of the arms, but it's not as good). Getting a wheel super super straight is definately easier with the precision the DT Swiss stand offers.

With that all being said, I got it for a joke of a low price and it didn't cost me all that much more than what the Park would have. If your talking normal pricing; the Park wins hands down.

A peak at my wheel building hand tools:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my home shop... wedged in the dark corner of the basement. Just moved into this house a month ago, so theres no shelving or peg board set up quite yet. I also need A LOT more tools, i only have the basics plus a couple specialty tools. Fortunately i work at a shop, so im not in a rush to buy everything.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Started some renovations of my shop. Will Post pics later.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I cant wait to be able to have my own shop. One day.....


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my garage setup, with room at the far end for a small work out area!









Bonus shot - a bike stand made from an old seat post, flat handlebar, and a curtain rod I found on garbage day :thumbsup:









Oh yah, whenever I show interest in something 'questionable', my wife quips: "yah, that'd look nice...in the garage...'


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

cdn-dave said:


> Oh yah, whenever I show interest in something 'questionable', my wife quips: "*yah, that'd look nice...in the garage.*..'


what more reason do you need than that? :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Show more pics of the bike stand please! I've got about 5 old sh*tty seatposts and 4 handlebars and have other things to use for the stand..just curious about how you have it holding the bike up.


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)

good lookin setups in here


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

FYI- I hate most of you.

**Insert jealous icon here***


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Our garage is 20' wide by 30' deep. We park the van in there most of the time and leave my sedan in the driveway. I've been doing a lot of miscellaneous projects lately and not cleaning up after myself very well. :blush:

I'm about to start the "winter cleaning" and put up a bunch of new light fixtures.

Here's a couple of photos of my workbench and wood storage rack not long after we moved in.





















Unfortunately, this is how it's looking these days...




















Maybe some public embarrassment will motivate me to getting it put in proper order...


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

My humble man cave. Nothing special, but it works great for drinking beers in.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

*formerly known as a seat post*

Hey Sasquatch, here's another shot:









Nothing too ingenious - cut the seat post short, drilled a hole in it to match with a tapped hole in the handlebar and screwed those together. I threaded and bent a couple lengths of aluminum rod (from an old bicycle rack), tapped the upper two holes in the handlebar, and added the nuts so nothing would work itself loose. The bottom legs are from a curtain rod - (the fancy bends were there to start with ), and fit in place where the saddle rails would go. Adjust your "seat angle" as required and you're good to go.


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*Tennessee chop shop*

:cornut:


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's my set-up. Just finished the workbench. Custom made all-welded frame under it, and a solid wood top. The wooden wall is a bike rack and divides the tandem garage in half. Commuter bikes on the other side.
Stoked.

I posted a pic of my truing stand here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/my-custom-pro-truing-stand-756740-post8821798.html#post8821798


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

evrac said:


> Here's my set-up. Just finished the workbench. Custom made all-welded frame under it, and a solid wood top.


Love the workbench. I need a solid wood top like that. Is that a Makita radio?


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

BunnV said:


> Love the workbench. I need a solid wood top like that. Is that a Makita radio?


The wood top is actually a door! I spent a long time looking at different options. Pre-made butcher block tops are like $300, and they can warp. Plywood's a bit cheesy. Found this on craigslist for cheap, with no holes in it at all and mint. Routered the edges 1/2" round, and varathaned it.

Yeah, love the makita. Have an 18v drill to.
The red thing behind it is a lego smartphone stand for music!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

That bike rack / divider is a great idea.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

A door? That's genius! I don't have a wood top because butcher block cost a fortune, but I might be able to swing a door! 

Great idea and awesome execution! :thumbsup:


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

BunnV said:


> A door? That's genius! I don't have a wood top because butcher block cost a fortune, but I might be able to swing a door!
> 
> Great idea and awesome execution! :thumbsup:


Cool, thanks.
Just make sure it's an old-style solid core door. Most are hollow nowadays.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

I asked in the truing stand thread what the work bench top was made from....now I know.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I just installed nine 4' dual-bulb florescent light fixtures in my garage. Muahahahahaha!!! Lit up like an operating room now.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

My garage is still a mess, but I finally built my bike rack and tire storage.I think the bike rack will see some revisions or possible a whole redesign. Not 100% happy with it, but it will do in the mean time.


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

thats a LOT of tires!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^Looks as if many are still brand new too!


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

The wife actually thinks the tire rack should be bigger.....that and she wants a hanger for her race wheelset too....lol


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

hey atleast shes for the biking and not against it!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

BunnV said:


> A door? That's genius! I don't have a wood top because butcher block cost a fortune, but I might be able to swing a door!
> 
> Great idea and awesome execution! :thumbsup:


I just built a new countertop and put down 1 layer of 3/4" ACX plywood and then installed some 2 1/4" Oak Hardwood Flooring (3/4" thick) on top. Light sand and coat with Polyurethane. Very sturdy and dense.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

sxr-racer said:


> I just built a new countertop and put down 1 layer of 3/4" ACX plywood and then installed some 2 1/4" Oak Hardwood Flooring (3/4" thick) on top. Light sand and coat with Polyurethane. Very sturdy and dense.


Props. That's a great option. It will give you the nice look of a butcher block, without the cost, and nice and flat, and repairable.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite workbench has 2x4 joined together, it is super solid and cheap. This is my heavy duty bench but not the one that I use for bikes that much. The white bench is my bike bench.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

ChazB said:


> hey atleast shes for the biking and not against it!


She actually has nicer bikes then I do......so much so that I think the dog is losing respect for me.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Bikes live in the garage 3rd bay, against the wall. Directly in front of the third bay is a 'half bay' work area where all the damage is done. It's my little corner of the world (literally) and my MTB sanctuary. The only thing left to do is to put a small flat-panel TV (in place of the large photo) on the wall so I can watch football while wrenching on my bikes .


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the little vise-held bike stand! How far out is the bike held, i.e. so that you can turn the cranks?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

What brand of tool box is that in the last post?


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

nov0798 said:


> What brand of tool box is that in the last post?


You mean the one with the Craftsman badge on it?

I've got no idea.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

cdn-dave said:


> I like the little vise-held bike stand! How far out is the bike held, i.e. so that you can turn the cranks?


Look up the '$6.50 Bench Repair Stand' thread in Tooltime area. All the details are there. Yes, pedals clear the vise.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

nov0798 said:


> What brand of tool box is that in the last post?


Craftsman stainless 14 drawer. 'Ball Bearing Griplatch'


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I recently did some upgrades to my home workshop in the garage. Its still a work in progress but the bulk of it is done.

This is what I started out with when I bought the house last year......









I re-wired the entire garage, added lights and outlets, installed plywood walls, patched the giant hole in the floor, I also reworked the setup to use the space to its maximum potential.










The work bench area









More of the work bench and tool area, I also have a computer setup in the shop for easy access to manuals and such.









The tool board









The well stocked storage area, complete with TV and DVD above for watching bike and/or dirt bike related videos









Anti-fatigue mat









The bike storage area, room for 4 bikes









Details of the storage hooks, the 2x4 that the hooks mount to is screwed into the wall studs with some seriously heavy duty hardware









I still need to add some finishing touches, and more mats would be nice.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

edray said:


> My humble man cave. Nothing special, but it works great for drinking beers in.
> 
> I have that some Marantz receiver in my garage - that thing really puts out some nice clean power. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jduffett (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's mine:




























When I bought the house this was some sort of officey kind of room with a bunch of built-in cabinets and shelves... But the garage is a pretty small single and with the car in there for the winter there's no space for a proper work bench or anything, so I tore it all the office stuff out and built a separate workshop. Sorry about the road bike - all my mountain bikes are at work.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Above, thats the cleanest shop I've ever seen. Looks good.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The newest addition to my shop area










I already had the stand..as you can see it isn't bolted down to the floor yet, but decided to make a clamp for the stand.










Had to shove the base under my truck tire to catch a decent picture with a bike on it.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

My shop with my new cabinet I got for Christmas.









And my new work stand I got for Christmas.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is mine... Could use a good cleaning and some organizing but that will wait till spring!


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

*My Man Cave*

Three views of my garage / man cave. The last pic is my wife's garage with the kid's bike section.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

***where did you get the porche and ferrari stuff on the wall?

Awesome garage btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

Cormac said:


> ***where did you get the porche and ferrari stuff on the wall?
> 
> Awesome garage btw! :thumbsup:


My wife painted the logos freehand. Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhyno06 (Sep 15, 2008)

um.... do you use the the two post lift on your bikes? haha jk


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

My little workspace, that has never once been dined in. Park stand stays folded up unless I need to use it. The fish have a panic attack every time I take a bike down from the ceiling.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

My bikes are stored on the other side of the garage(s)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

This thread makes me too jealous, I had to stop looking. My shop is a corner (or the middle) of my room and a couple of small toolchests. My parents have a three car custom garage with a ceiling mounted winch (from an 18ft ceiling) and everything I could need... Oh to be young enough to live at home..


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> My bikes are stored on the other side of the garage(s)


Is that sarcasm or for real? If real, then I'm filled with so much envy!!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

anthonylokrn said:


> Is that sarcasm or for real? If real, then I'm filled with so much envy!!


I think if it was for real then we'd get a pic of "the other side". :yawn:


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

This thread inspired me to get out in the garage this weekend. Limited options (apartment garage) but I could still fit a car in there if needed.

(Crappy blackberry pic is crappy)


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Heres mine










Sent from my EVO


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Some nice workshops... I have a few ideas for my garage now when the weather gets a little warmer. Plagiarism!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I just moved but here is my shop in progress, it's almost complete. I also have two doors to the outside compared to my last bike room it was in a basement without outside access. I'll post some final pictures when it's complete.


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

*Mine...*

Built the bench last weekend. Smallish but simple and clean. Total cost was around $50. Park bike and wheel truing stands and a complete tool set are on their way. Nice to have a workspace but the drawback is I can only fit one car in the garage now.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is my shop, finally got a chance to take some pictures:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

^^Wow! Might as well be a dealer haha.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

anthonylokrn said:


> ^^Wow! Might as well be a dealer haha.


LOL, well I am thinking about taking some welding classes in hopes of building frames!


----------



## bustedup (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey CoppellStereo
Nice shop....
I've got the same Trek 800, same color and all...it was my first MTB and just couldn't get rid of it. I like how yours is hung on the wall like art. :thumbsup:
I might have to borrow your idea 

All th best
BU


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice shop CoppellStereo! The perfect man cave! 

I think I just wet my pants after seeing your organized workbench .


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

CoppellStereo said:


> Here is my shop, finally got a chance to take some pictures:


Sick, one of my personal faves so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

bustedup said:


> Hey CoppellStereo
> Nice shop....
> I've got the same Trek 800, same color and all...it was my first MTB and just couldn't get rid of it. I like how yours is hung on the wall like art. :thumbsup:
> I might have to borrow your idea
> ...


It was my first MTB as well when I was a kid! I couldn't toss it so now it's my wall art. I used cement screws to mount it to the wall

Mr Clean: Thanks, It took me like 2 weeks to get it organized like that. I went for the solid wood backing instead of the peg board so I wouldn't be limited on how I could arrange things.

2_WD: Thanks! I've had a few bike rooms in previous places and this one has been a work in progress for years and now it all finally came together


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

here is mine when I had just finished building it a couple years ago. the first pic is before anything was put in it and the second pic is during my twin boys birthday party last year. the other pics are of me working on it. It was a hug project for me to do myself and I wouldnt do it again.LOL. its 26x36 with a 10x36 loft upstairs. We are mainly into motocross so that is why there is a motorcycle lift in the floor.

pretty soon, it is gonna start having alot of mtb stuff in it. I am impatiently waiting for my new bike to get here!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bigboar said:


> here is mine when I had just finished building it a couple years ago.


Awesome setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Awesome setup! :thumbsup:


Thanks marpilli


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bigboar said:


> Thanks marpilli


Welcome. What brand of floor tiles did you end up using? I've looked around at some but haven't pulled the trigger...


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Welcome. What brand of floor tiles did you end up using? I've looked around at some but haven't pulled the trigger...


it was called trafficmaster and home depot used to sell it. it was way overpriced! I got lucky and was on craigslist one day and found a guy who had a total of 720 sq ft of it plus a ton of the edging(thats what i used for my baseboards too. LOL) and I ended up getting him down to $650 for all of it. it wasnt enough to do my whole so the first 8-10 feet when you come in the shop is concrete. I wouldnt have got it if it wasnt fo the price because it seems like everyone was wanting like 6-10 bucks a sq ft. for the stuff if i remember right. its been awhile so it might all have came down in price.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice setup! I saw the Bengals balloon, are you from around the Cincy area?


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

copsey said:


> Nice setup! I saw the Bengals balloon, are you from around the Cincy area?


LOL! good eye! yes, I actually live outside of seven mile ohio kind of around the oxford area. about 25-30 miles north of cincy.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Good deal, I'm in Wilmington. Big time in to both types of 2wheel addiction, though mine runs more in the enduros than moto. If you are ever up towards Caesar Creek let me know.


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

copsey said:


> Good deal, I'm in Wilmington. Big time in to both types of 2wheel addiction, though mine runs more in the enduros than moto. If you are ever up towards Caesar Creek let me know.


cool! will do. If you are into enduro you might know one of my buddies son. his name is dustin mullins(actually he goes by charlie in the enduro and gncc series). also, one of my other buddies is scott plessinger. he one the gncc title twice back in the 90's. I like off-road to but was always drawn more toward mx myself.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Yea, I did some head work on one Charlie's YZ250f practice bikes when he was racing for Yamaha. His old man was here at the shop a while back looking for a KTM 350.


----------



## bigboar (Feb 21, 2012)

copsey said:


> Yea, I did some head work on one Charlie's YZ250f practice bikes when he was racing for Yamaha. His old man was here at the shop a while back looking for a KTM 350.


oh man ,how cool! was that when he was getting support from randy hawkins team but didnt have an actual ride with them? charlie(we all call him moon) is a heck of a guy. I suppose you know teddy too? how about bob knau? we all used to ride together going to s-tree and 909 and stuff. you have a ktm dealership? scott had one here by me but closed it up and is now down in georgia running paradise mx park. I just bought a 12 350sxf myself. I havent even got to ride it yet. if you see charlie tell him "bone" said hi. see if he gets a smile on his face.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's mine. Still a work in progress. Need hooks for the peg board and a shop light for above the bench. And I need to bring all my tools in from the garage.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Finished the reorganization and clean up today. It's so nice and neat I want to go out there and start another project. 

*Before...*



















*In Process...*

















*After!!!*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool stuff :thumbsup: I only have one thumbs up though :nonod:


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's my humble cave.










































Not much, but its Airconditioned, has its own toilet and sure has loads more space than my already cramped garage area. Just have to fix a leaking ceiling.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

copsey said:


> Good deal, I'm in Wilmington. Big time in to both types of 2wheel addiction, though mine runs more in the enduros than moto. If you are ever up towards Caesar Creek let me know.


Off subject, but how is everything going in Wilmington these days? I was an Aircraft Tech for Airborne Express in Wilmington back in the early 90's (lived in Hillsboro). I know a huge chunk of the local population worked at Airborne so I'm guessing it had a substantial impact on the local economy when they shut down operations ... any idea if the ABX Airpark is still being used for anything?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cobym2 said:


> Here's my humble cave.
> 
> Not much, but its Airconditioned, has its own toilet and sure has loads more space than my already cramped garage area. Just have to fix a leaking ceiling.


Great idea using an old china cabinet for tool and fluid storage! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah I actually realllly like that setup, Small and simple! (Don't hate on me for saying this..but) I really don't need a whole garage for bikes, I enjoy a space just big enough to work in comfortably


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Some really nice setups here... 

Will have to take a picture of my (modest) setup at some point - though it's not as neat as these.

Wanted pegboard but it's hard to get here now, so settled for MDF and mounted tools up resting on screws (at ~45deg angles).
It works, but it's not as smart.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Some really nice setups here...
> 
> Will have to take a picture of my (modest) setup at some point - though it's not as neat as these.
> 
> ...


I used plastic-dipped hooks - the L-shaped kind, which you can find in any hardware stores. 
Much better than plain screws.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

cobym2 said:


> I used plastic-dipped hooks - the L-shaped kind, which you can find in any hardware stores.
> Much better than plain screws.


Hmm, I did have a quick look at our local store but there wasn't really anything suitable - screws does work fine (quite a few tools are at angles, but that's ok by me).


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is my work in progress......










FeedBack Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand










Feedback Sports Truing Station










Various Park tools, Spin Doctor, finish Line and Kobalt tools










Park tools handle bar holder


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my small area where I manage to get the work done on ""The Beast"".....not much but it works for now!!!!!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally got a pegboard up, so I could get the rest of my room in order.


----------



## John Stone (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's mine as it sits today, but I'm always adding stuff. Some of the setups in this thread have inspired me to make some changes/improvements. :thumbsup:









































































And, in the tl;dr & way too much information department, here's a list of everything in my shop (updated regularly here):

*WORK AREA & STORAGE*


Professional 1200-Watt Halogen Twin-Head Adjustable Work Light with Telescoping Tripod Stand
Wall Control Standard Workbench Metal Pegboard Tool Organizer (30-WRK-400GB)
Wall Control Slotted Storage Panel Deluxe Hook Assortment (KT-200-DLX B)
(2) Gorilla Rack 5-Shelf 36-by-18-by-72-Inch Shelving Units (GRZ6-3618-5BIMP)
Stanley "FatMax" 28-Inch Structural Foam Toolbox (028001L)
Akro Mils 44 Drawer Cabinet (10744)
Stack-On 39 Drawer Storage Cabinet (DS-39)
Edsal 4′ x 2.5′ Workbench (UBM4830)
Park Tool Home Mechanic Repair Stand (PCS-9)
Park Tool Handlebar Holder (HBH-2)
Park Tool Work Tray (106) (Requires Park Tool Accessory Collar (106-AC) when used with PCS-9)
Racor Pro Two-Bike Gravity Freestanding Bike Stand (PLB-2R)
Stanley High-Velocity BlowerFan
Advanced Tool Design Model Padded Hydraulic Creeper Seat (ATD-81010)

*BASIC SHOP SUPPLIES*


Zinn & the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance
14-Inch x 17-Inch Terry Towels
13-Inch x 14-Inch Red Shop Towels
Advanced Tool Design Large Blue Powder-Free, Fully Textured Nitrile Gloves (ATD-6998) 
GE Cable Ties, Plastic Assorted Sizes (650 Per Pack)
3M 2245 Scotch Heavy Duty All-Weather Duct Tape
Pyramex Solo Clear Safety Goggles

*OILS, LUBES & FLUIDS*


Stan's NoTubes Tire Sealant
3-In-One Multi-Purpose Oil (10038)
Avid Professional Disc Brake Bleed Kit (DOT 5.1 hydraulic brake fluid, syringes & bleed blocks)
99% Isopropyl Alcohol
Finish Line Teflon Grease
Finish Line Stanchion Lube / Pure Fluoro Oil
Rock-N-Roll Extreme Lube
WD-40 10032 Lubricant
Simple Green 13022 All Purpose Cleaner
Permatex 24240 Medium Strength Threadlocker Blue

*SPARE BIKE PARTS*


Avenir Bicycle Tube Schrader Valve - 26 x 1.90-2.125 Inch
Avenir Bicycle Tube Presta Valve - 26 x 1.90-2.125 Inch
KMC X10SL Bicycle Chain (10-Speed, 116L, Silver)
KMC X8.99 Bicycle Chain (8-Speed, 116L, Silver)
Jagwire Racer DIY Brake and Derailleur Kit
KMC Missing Link (10-Speed)
KMC Missing Link (5, 6, 7 & 8-Speed)
Park Tool Self-Adhesive Patch Kit (GP-2)
Dia-Compe Mountain Bike Cable Ends (Bottle of 500)
Dia-Compe 5mm Ferrules (Bottle of 100)

*BIKE-SPECIFIC TOOLS*


Park Tool PressFit Bottom Bracket Bearing Tool Set (BBT-90.3)
Park Tool Digital Scale (DS-1)
Park Tool Cassette/Rotor Lockring Removal Tool (FR-5G)
Park Tool Sprocket Remover / Chain Whip (SR-2)
Park Tool Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge (DAG-2)
Park Tool Pedal Wrench (PW-3)
Park Tool Bottom Bracket Tool - Hollowtech II (BBT-9C)
Park Tool 4th Hand Cable Stretcher (BT-2)
Park Tool Crank Puller (CCP-22)
Park Tool Socket and Bit Set (SBS-1)
Park Tool Professional Cable & Housing Cutter (CN-10C)
Park Tool Master Link Pliers (MLP-1)
Park Tool P-Handled Hex Wrench Set (PT-08)
Park Tool Shimano Sealed Cartridge Bottom Bracket Tool (BBT-22)
Park Tool Bottom Bracket Tool (BBT-19)
Park Tool Chain Wear Indicator (CC3)
Park Tool 3/8″ Torque Wrench (TW-2)
Park Tool I-Beam Mini w/ Chain Tool (IB-3)
Park Tool Tire Levers (TL-1)
Avenir Pro Spoke Wrench Set
Finish Line Shop Quality Bicycle Chain Cleaner
Finish Line Grunge Brush
Shock Pump
Bicycle Floor Pump
Stan's NoTubes Injector
Stan's NoTubes Presta/Schrader Valve Core Remover

*GENERAL TOOLS*


Park Tool Tabletop Digital Scale (DS-2)
Neiko 6-Inch Digital Caliper with Extra-Large LCD Screen & Instant SAE-Metric Conversion
Rockworth 2-Gallon Hot Dog Portable Electric Air Compressor
Ampro 18 Piece Air Tool Accessory Kit
Prestacycle Prestaflator Inflator Tool
Equus Auto-Ranging Digital Multimeter (3320)
Stahl Tools SSVT Variable Temperature Soldering Station
Stanley 54-716 16 oz Jacketed Graphite Ball Pein Hammer
Stanley 51-621 16-Ounce Curve Claw Fiberglass Hammer
TEKTON 3180 Double-Face Soft Mallet
Channellock 440 12-Inch Tongue and Groove Plier
Crescent AC16V 6-Inch Adjustable Wrench with 15/16-Inch Jaw Capacity
Crescent AC112V 12-Inch Adjustable Wrench with 1-1/2-Inch Jaw Capacity
Ridgid 31020 Straight Pipe Wrench
Stanley 84-058 4-Piece Pliers Set (8″ slip joint, 7″ diagonal, 8″ lineman & 8″ long nose)
25-Foot by 1-Inch Tape Measure
Husky 26-Piece Screwdriver Set
Denali 15-Piece Combination Metric Wrench Set
ProGrade 82067 Utility Knife
DEWALT DW3970 12-Inch High Tension Hack Saw Frame
DEWALT DW3975-10 12-Inch 18 TPI Hack Saw Blade (10-Pack)
Nicholson General Purpose File Set
Black & Decker DR260B 3/8-Inch 5.2 Amp Drill/Driver
DEWALT DW1163 13 Piece Black Oxide Split Point Twist Drill Bit Assortment
DeWalt DW2163HEX 37-Piece Fastener-Set
Adjustable Clamp 13025 Pony Light-Duty Clamp-on Vise

I really need a truing stand. :yesnod:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

TXRR said:


> Here is my work in progress......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of stand are you using?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

BeastRider said:


> What type of stand are you using?


FeedBack Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

2_WD said:


> FeedBack Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand


Thanks. I am currently shopping around for a decent work stand. How does it work for you? Does it do what you expect it to?....I guess I am asking for a small review of it.....


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

BeastRider said:


> Thanks. I am currently shopping around for a decent work stand. How does it work for you? Does it do what you expect it to?....I guess I am asking for a small review of it.....


I don't have that model...i have a Park PCS-9 stand. It's great. They all do similar things so you'rel ooking at more conveniences as you pay more i.e. QR clamp release vs a threaded model on the cheaper ones.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Thanks. I am currently shopping around for a decent work stand. How does it work for you? Does it do what you expect it to?....I guess I am asking for a small review of it.....


Feedback Sports Pro-Elite Bicycle Repair Stand Review | Mountain Bike Review

Lots more if you google.


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

sweet nj poster.....where in nj do you ride?


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Basement Brightening*

No keys, push to start.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Psycle151 said:


> No keys, push to start.


I'm jelly. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Stone (Dec 20, 2009)

Psycle151 said:


> No keys, push to start.


That's beautiful!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Psycle151 said:


> No keys, push to start.


Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

Psycle151 said:


> No keys, push to start.


Kind of hard to find fault with perfection. Does it always look so clean and organized?
When you find some extra pennies. upgrade your Park clamp to the latest & greatest, a 
100-3D. It is amazing at how much more ergo-dynamic and adjustable it is. Put a shine on that apple of a shop. Great job! Someday.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

marpilli said:


> Finished the reorganization and clean up today. It's so nice and neat I want to go out there and start another project.
> 
> View attachment 676744


Glad to see I'm not the only one that needs light to see. For my 20x20 garage I found 7 4 foot 2 bulb florecents and another over the workbench to be just enough.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

CDMC said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one that needs light to see. For my 20x20 garage I found 7 4 foot 2 bulb florecents and another over the workbench to be just enough.


Good lighting is a necessity for me. In our 20x30 garage I now have ten dual bulb 4' fixtures on the ceiling, four single 18" fixtures over the workbench, and a movable halogen light over the workbench. 

I remember my dad telling me you could always tell the lighting was good when you don't cast a shadow over your work.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, it gets the job done. Obviously it's rarely that clean. 

The Park 100 3D clamp is somewhat intriguing. But its main advantage (having smaller jaws), I can achieve by trimming-down my existing ones. Many years of using this one has established muscle memory that I'm in no hurry to change. 

I'm a pscho about having enough light as well! This room has about a dozen 4'-two-bulbers.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Psycle151 said:


> No keys, push to start.


Nice organization! and thats a lot of spokes!


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's my shop..in the spare bedroom


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*it aint much but it works*

i got a corner in the garage for all my bikes and tools it aint much but it works. the table just got replaced by my new stand i just had not moved it out of the way yet.still need to get some single bike floor stands for my mountain bikes not in the picture.


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

anthonylokrn said:


> Feedback Sports Pro-Elite Bicycle Repair Stand Review | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> Lots more if you google.


Thanks fof answering the question for me.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Added a shelf over the pegboard for parts storage and a hanger for non-folding tires and spare wheels.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Marpilli, I really like your tire/wheel hanger. Think I have to add that to my shop space...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

rupps5 said:


> Marpilli, I really like your tire/wheel hanger. Think I have to add that to my shop space...


Thanks, I stole that idea from someone else (in this thread, I think). 

It was $10 at Home Depot. Great investment, if you ask me...


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

You can rather nicely get 10 tires on one of those hangers....


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I may need a couple hangers then...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

rupps5 said:


> I may need a couple hangers then...


^^^ Ha, yeah... It couldn't hurt.  That's what my pile-o-tires looked like before I reorganized my garage. Some of the tires in your picture are folding tires. For all of my folding tires (and tubes) I folded them down and put each in a large heavy ziplock bag. Put all of the bags in a bin and shoved the bin on top of the cabinets.

The hanger is for the tires I can't fold down (and wheelset).

I searched back through the thread and found the photo that inspired me to use this hanger. *Thanks, samdemo!*



samdemo said:


> My garage is still a mess, but I finally built my bike rack and tire storage.I think the bike rack will see some revisions or possible a whole redesign. Not 100% happy with it, but it will do in the mean time.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Newly built... late xmas present from the boyfriend!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here's my shop*

Well, sort of. I designed it and helped build it. The owner is a good friend and did what every client should do: shut up and do what I tell him. The cabinet layout in the shop area is based on my personal shop space but has more drawers.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

That ish sho shexy. I almosht creamed my pantsh!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

It's ProBike Tucson. They have 650b, 29er, and road stuff. The owner is a good friend and riding partner, he hired me to design the space. we had many good miles riding along discussing what the shop would be like. These shots were taken during opening weekend, so it's a bit messy. 

My own basement shop has an L-shaped bench, with one side for general work and the short side of the L for ski tuning. Bike tools are in a rolling chest under the stairs. Like most of us, my shop is used for general household repairs/projects as well as bike repair. I used horse stall mats on the floor, super-dense 4'x6'x3/4" sheets of rubber. I can roll heavy carts on them as well as stand for hours without a sore back. Small parts are easy to see against the black rubber, assuming I keep it swept.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

That first picture I was like "how much money does this guy have invested in road bikes?" then I saw the next 2 and figured it had to be a shop.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Tis is where I hang out.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

You need a 93 zaskar in that mix, mr. xpatenaude.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Funny you say that. I used to have a purple anodized one back in the day. I believe it was a '93.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My space. Requirement: still be able to get a car in there if need be, even though we normally don't. Narrow space, so going up the walls was/is the answer.









Bikes hanging about. Table-saw - not out of the box even, but meant for eventual use when a long stretch of bad weather or crap trail conditions or injury time.









Cabinets were there when we bought the place, didn't see any reason to not use them as they were. Bike and spare house junk. The beach cruiser is the preferred method of walking the dog. My commuter lives on the back deck. 









House junk, vac, entry into the kitchen, blahblahblah.









Built this counter and table thing, and the upper shelf to extend storage, and actually have some form of work table. The leaf drops down, thew leg pops out of the way. Mix of house/bike/yard/random tools. 









The pegboard is evolving based on what gets the most use. A small shed is an eventuality - that'll let me get the yard stuff out of here, freeing up more room for fun-hog stuff, and the table saw setup. Going to do more upper shelving along the walls and off the rafters, where I can, to free up other space as well.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i think in order to qualify for the term "shop", you must have a welder


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

euroford said:


> i think in order to qualify for the term "shop", you must have a welder


Donations are welcome.


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

My 12'x12' hideout. Turns out those over the door shoe holders (pic #3) work good for tools too!


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

midschool22 said:


> Turns out those over the door shoe holders (pic #3) work good for tools too!


Good call on those shoe holders. Great space savers.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

So my question... to anyone who may know a good answer... is which is the best way to hang a bike??? From its front wheel hanging or its back wheel hanging. I am thinking of mounting my bikes up on the wall to get them out of the way but I am not sure if thats a good idea or not. I feel like I was once told to not hang them by the wheels (something to do with damaging the fork....) but I am not sure and I see a lot of you guys doing it.

So whats your opinion? Back wheel hang or front wheel hang?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

codyh12345 said:


> So whats your opinion? Back wheel hang or front wheel hang?


I alternate them so I can fit more into a smaller space.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> I alternate them so I can fit more into a smaller space.


So no issues with your fork's hanging them by the front tire? I just dont want to ruin my fork because of how I stored it.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

been hanging bikes for years by the front wheel, and have never had a problem with the forks?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I like to hang mtb from the front wheel so that the bath oil will lube the top of the fork, and if it starts leaking I know that the wipers need to be changed. Then The road bikes are hung from the rear wheel to make room for the more important mtbs.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here you go..my shop.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^I love it!


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

CoppellStereo said:


> Here is my shop, finally got a chance to take some pictures:
> 
> CoppellStereo:
> 
> ...


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a good weekend my shop went from this...









To this, this past weekend. with a little insparation from this thread and my experience working in different shops over the years, there is still some additional tools to arrive today like a wheel building tools and a few more little things.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm finally out of school, so I'll be working on my "workshop" this week. Right now, I'm overhauling the garage so it won't be quite as much of a a disaster zone and hopefully by the end of this week, I'll be able to walk through it. Between all of my parent's Christmas decorations and my sailboats and bikes, there's not a lot of space. I'm planning on building a small work table, but I'm awful with wood, so we'll see how that goes >: ) I'll post pics as soon as the garage starts to look less embarrassing lol. I'm definitely going to be copying some of the ideas off this thread


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

jrastories said:


> It was a good weekend my shop went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I've got to call BS on this one. There's no stack of tires on the floor or hanging from hooks. All of the tools are lined up neatly on the toolboard, with room to expand. There is no trash on the floor, no kiddie toys cluttering the place, no hot-chick swimsuit posters, no cast-iron sewer pipes in the way, no motorcycles or other toys of any kind, no coffee pot or kegerator or bong, there is way too much natural light, etc. And there's only one bike, so you could have just borrowed that from a neighbor.

The unfinished walls and ceiling were a nice diversion, but we see right through them.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The cockles of my heart are nicely warmed after seeing beer in so many of the shops pictured here.  Excellent.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Midway into my shop build*

I am about halfway into building my workbench. Most of my tools are hidden away as I decided against doing any pegboard. Most of the open spaces will have drawers and a beer fridge will go in behind where the stool is right now. I was pretty excited to get my truing stand set up last night. I plan on getting a bench mounted repair clamp to attach to the other outcropping in the bench.


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

I like this cornerbench a lot! Very neatly done. :thumbsup: I will try to score a flag too when I'll be visiting this years Oktoberfest...


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

This is what my garage looks like, most of the time during riding season.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Decided to make myself a bike workshop using one of the spare rooms in the basement. Here's what it looked like before:



















And here's what it looked like after:


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

*Quite a transformation*



mattchuck2 said:


> Decided to make myself a bike workshop using one of the spare rooms in the basement.


Looks good. Like the rubber floor.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Told my wife that the next house will have a space indoors for bike storage/workspace... Currently all the bike stuff is in the garage, but having a couple of car hobbies as well takes up 95% of that space...


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Almost finished*










I finally got my Park Tool bench mounted repair stand, it was on backorder for a couple months. All the drawers are installed and are for the most part straight. Beer fridge stocked with supplies. All that is left to do is paint the bench Park Tool blue, buy some more of those foam tiles and get a mop and bucket for clean ups. :thumbsup:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

smac said:


> I finally got my Park Tool bench mounted repair stand, it was on backorder for a couple months. All the drawers are installed and are for the most part straight. Beer fridge stocked with supplies. All that is left to do is paint the bench Park Tool blue, buy some more of those foam tiles and get a mop and bucket for clean ups. :thumbsup:


Nice!


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

Finally got the shop clean enough to snap a few pictures.

I had to make maximum use of the limited space I had to work with next to the furnace. _(warm in the winter and cool in the summer!)_ The Park Tool Mechanics stands are custom mounted, one on the wall and one on the ceiling/floor joists.

Stainless steel bench top.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jorgy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, gotta say, this is one of my favorites so far. Nicely done!


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Not nearly as nice as some of the shops people have here, great work all... - but here's my spare bedroom shop for the time being, still need to get that road bike back together...


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Great use of space! Please post some pix of the ceiling/joist mounting!



PUBCRAWL said:


> Finally got the shop clean enough to snap a few pictures.
> 
> I had to make maximum use of the limited space I had to work with next to the furnace. _(warm in the winter and cool in the summer!)_ The Park Tool Mechanics stands are custom mounted, one on the wall and one on the ceiling/floor joists.
> 
> ...


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

aosty said:


> Great use of space! Please post some pix of the ceiling/joist mounting!


Here you go.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! Now that's a mancave!!!


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Awesome...love that work stand. Do you know if it comes with a mounting plate to mount on a flat ceiling?


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm jelly. I don't have a shop yet. I move in to my new place next week, has a full basement. The boss (wife) says I can have a corner. Pics to come.:thumbsup: BTW, nice shops guys, great inspiration.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

EJ_92606 said:


> Awesome...love that work stand. Do you know if it comes with a mounting plate to mount on a flat ceiling?


The Mechanics rack is the standard Park Tool PRS-4W that is meant to wall mount. The vertical support post is NOT Park Tool but is a custom fabricated piece made from square tubing and steel plate (actually hollow structural steel - HSS). The sizing was made to fit the application. The Park Tool decal was custom made to give it that finished off look. I added on a small piece of round tubing of the correct diameter to allow me to mount the quick release Park Tool tool tray. The stand and tray work amazing well and allow access to both side of the bike you're working on.

For a ceiling mount it would be simple, just mount the plate in a different location. I'll take some pics of my LBS mechanics racks that have the same PRS-4W's mounted from their ceiling the way and post them up here.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Here you go.


Thanks... nice job!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

EJ_92606 said:


> Awesome...love that work stand. Do you know if it comes with a mounting plate to mount on a flat ceiling?


You can probably just use the standard floor base post upside down... (the post has a small welded plate that bolts to the heavy floor base plate.)


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

aosty said:


> You can probably just use the standard floor base post upside down... (the post has a small welded plate that bolts to the heavy floor base plate.)


Might not be the correct length though.
I'm pretty sure the Park Tool floor mounts are a fixed height without any adjustments.
Ceiling heights vary and my guess is that's the reason Park doesn't sell anything like this.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

aosty said:


> Thanks... nice job!


Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Might not be the correct length though.
> I'm pretty sure the Park Tool floor mounts are a fixed height without any adjustments.
> Ceiling heights vary and my guess is that's the reason Park doesn't sell anything like this.


The clamp arm attaches to the post with a single bolt hole... should be easy enough to drill a hole if it's too long. If it's two short, ...well, that's more complex.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

PUBCRAWL said:


> The Mechanics rack is the standard Park Tool PRS-4W that is meant to wall mount. The vertical support post is NOT Park Tool but is a custom fabricated piece made from square tubing and steel plate (actually hollow structural steel - HSS). The sizing was made to fit the application. The Park Tool decal was custom made to give it that finished off look. I added on a small piece of round tubing of the correct diameter to allow me to mount the quick release Park Tool tool tray. The stand and tray work amazing well and allow access to both side of the bike you're working on.
> 
> For a ceiling mount it would be simple, just mount the plate in a different location. I'll take some pics of my LBS mechanics racks that have the same PRS-4W's mounted from their ceiling the way and post them up here.


Awesome. :thumbsup:

 If I had welding skills I'd build something similar, but inverted so it could mount to my trailer hitch receiver.


----------



## rl.robertson (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a work in progress- I built all of the cabinetry/workbench area. It's 2" angle iron frame topped with wood. As for bike tools, I keep the majority in a portable tool box. That way I have them on race day if I need them.


----------



## jalexl (Aug 30, 2012)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Had two garages prior in two other houses. This one I planned to build based on needs/wants and previous garages. Took a lot of time planning, drawing, thinking and asking others. Had a contractor build the "shell", a friend and I wired it, my wife and I insulated all of it; (garage door is insulated too) and my friend and I paneled it. There are 13 outlets, three airlines, a drill press, two wheel grinder, air tools, bike tools, workbenches, a sink with a small hot water heater to wash up in, etc. We installed an evaprative cooler for the summer and my two little space heaters do keep the garage warm in winter. I had worked very hard to save the $$ for it because it was to be my LAST garage. I'm not moving ever again. :madman:
> I had carpet on the floor to keep it warm in summer and easy on the feet and when I need to crawl under a car. Both our cars fit inside with room to work on my bikes or fix any other item. We have a 20 X 40 shed where the "extras" are stored, including a Safety-Kleen parts washer i got at a garage sale years ago.
> Due to age and body conditions I race a bit less and welcome anyone willing to learn to work on their bikes so they learn how to do it. It's my small way to "give back " to the sport.
> My wife said she didn't care what i put up on the walls so I have all the "ME" walls aI want! Old motorcycle racing trophies, mountain-biking race posters, odds and ends, old pictures, etc etc, LOVE IT!!


Love your garage.....I wish you lived in Southern Cali......Would love to have a bike mechanic mentor....


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Maybe not clean like some of yours but hey.. I know where things are (most the time).. Worse thing in the world is being halfway through a repair and setting down that one essential tool (lockring tool in my case a week ago), and not being able to find the dang thing for 15 mins! Set it down in one of the many nooks/crannies.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Finally got the shop clean enough to snap a few pictures.
> 
> I had to make maximum use of the limited space I had to work with next to the furnace. _(warm in the winter and cool in the summer!)_ The Park Tool Mechanics stands are custom mounted, one on the wall and one on the ceiling/floor joists.
> 
> ...


Dude I love your work space. Very nicely done.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Here's my blank slate*

I just moved in. Previous owner was kind enough to add these tables and pegboards with task lighting in the garage. Can't wait to get my shop going!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cackalacky said:


> I just moved in. Previous owner was kind enough to add these tables and pegboards with task lighting in the garage. Can't wait to get my shop going!


Very nice! That area gives you a ton of options. Tough part will be deciding which way to go first. :thumbsup:


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

cackalacky said:


> I just moved in. Previous owner was kind enough to add these tables and pegboards with task lighting in the garage. Can't wait to get my shop going!


Did they throw in the Wilton vise too? :eekster:


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

aosty said:


> Did they throw in the Wilton vise too? :eekster:


Ha! No I brought that with me. That thing is so heavy I really don't even need to bolt it down...

The shop got a little use last night, I stripped all the parts off the Dos Niner in the picture above. The frame cracked, so I need to replace it...


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

cackalacky said:


> The shop got a little use last night, I stripped all the parts off the Dos Niner in the picture above. The frame cracked, so I need to replace it...


Cackalacky, where did your salsa crack? Any plans for the busted frame?

Nice shop space BTW..

Plum


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Plum said:


> Cackalacky, where did your salsa crack? Any plans for the busted frame?
> 
> Nice shop space BTW..
> 
> Plum


Thanks! I'm so happy to have it. My Salsa cracked at the weld between the rear stay and dropout, on the disc brake side. I don't want to clutter up this thread with those pics, but I posted about it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/salsa/another-dos-bites-dust-dos-niner-frame-crack-813311.html

No plans except to hang it up on my wall. I may try to sell the Relish shock and the Chris King headset, but everything else is going on a new Kona Unit...


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

A few more pics...


----------



## robin640 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Just added the pegboard this past weekend. Now, to build a respectable work bench. Wish me luck as I'm not a woodworker.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

ZmyDust said:


> Just added the pegboard this past weekend. Now, to build a respectable work bench. Wish me luck as I'm not a woodworker.


You can find some really great plans online and modify them to suit the dimensions you're working with. Just remember, measure twice (or 5 times) and cut once!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

I started out with this










But that, became this:



















So this










Turned into this










And then I spent my summer doing this










To build this


















with this










And these










turned into this










Assembled making this...


















Haven't fully organized all my stuff in there yet. I wish I had found this thread sooner, or I would have added in some of that awesome pegboard. Great ideas in this thread!


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

VERY nice Forkboy! What did you use for the rear wheel trays on the wall? 

I built a new house last year and have my first 3 car garage. Third bay will eventually be my "bike shop" area and I'm still debating how I want to hang bikes on the wall. I have my work bench built, and have a nice bike stand for use when working on bikes, but as far as storing bikes, the ceiling is 12' so too tall to hang ... hooks will have to mounted on wall as well as rear wheel trays so drywall not abused. I prefer hanging bikes vertically so I can squeeze more bikes in a given space.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

kfb66 said:


> What did you use for the rear wheel trays on the wall?


Thanks! It was definitely one of my more fun projects. The finishing (cabinets especially) was a little tedious, but everything else went really fast.

Yep - I worried about the drywall too - 'specially after I painted the wall.

I was just going to use the board mounted to the wall, but not all my bikes have the same wheelbase (road vs 29er). I was digging around in my pile 'o crap in the basement and found 4 broken Thule bike trays I had pulled out of somebody's garbage and chopped them into 2' sections. Just screwed in with self-tapping metal screws.

I'm jealous of your garage - maybe next year or the year after I will build my auto / carpentry shop


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice job fork boy. I just repped u!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Good stuff Forkboy!

I have a VERY small area, but a decent enough selection of tools to perform all of my own work.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Some very sweet setups here. I don't even know how to really work on my bike but all these pics make me want to learn!


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is mine, '96 vintage Park PCS-1 stand with a much later model extension kit.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

mayonays said:


> You can find some really great plans online and modify them to suit the dimensions you're working with. Just remember, measure twice (or 5 times) and cut once!


Thanks, good advice! I know this may not seem like much to the woodworking types, but I completed my first woodworking project! This is one heckuva sturdy bench. Did it all with a few hours, a jig saw (gasp!), and about $120. Plan to add a shallow drawer and more wood working tools to it for future projects!


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

ZmyDust said:


> Thanks, good advice! I know this may not seem like much to the woodworking types, but I completed my first woodworking project! This is one heckuva sturdy bench. Did it all with a few hours, a jig saw (gasp!), and about $120. Plan to add a shallow drawer and more wood working tools to it for future projects!


Nice looking bench and nice work with the jig saw! But don't you know that every woodworking project is an excuse to buy more tools? ie. circ saw and builders triangle...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I been off here a while,this is still one of my favorite threads,nice shops everyone! :thumbsup: Giving m some brilliant idears for my own...which is in serious need of organization (and insulation,since winters coming on fast,LOL!) 

Pics from the day it was delivered a few months ago...

























It's a bit fuller now,this pic is from last month,LOL,have't shot any in a while,MOST of the junk on the right side is gone (sold,donated or trashed)


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

*My shop*

I finally have a set-up I really like, though I'll have to move away in 2 years, and I doubt I'll be able to build a shop like this one. I got the big metal green cabinets from a surplus auction ($70 each), and they give the place a clean look. One workbench was here when I moved in, and the other I built from an old counter top.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

You have myshop envy,sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

after 3 years of bobbing about in rentals i finally saved up enough to buy a modest house with a garage - luck would have it i found a house with 2 garages in my budget (note not a double ... just 2 garages - one a single the other a 1.5 length job)










Looked like that when i moved in. - chaos , and the condemned central heating boiler in the corner.








is how it looks now.

Will be ordering up some steel before xmas to weld my self up a new bench and have been watching for a beefy record vice to stick in as that piece of crap on the bench that the last guy left behind isnt work squat.










Every garage needs a sound system - picked these up on ebay collect only from a remote area of scotland i was passing through later that day - 30 quid each !

Just need to take the old central heating system out of the back garage and take it to the scrap merchant - trade it in for an engine hoist.

stick all my bikes in the back storage garage - which is more secure than this one Plus its well away from my grinders and cutting tools..

then i can get on with my V8 heart transplant in my workshop :d

got proper shop envy over some of these immaculate photos on here , very nice - im just happy not to have to worry about getting oil on the white walls that landlords insist using.


----------



## centexells (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a bad picture of mine.










Off to the left is my 1979 jeep wagoneer with a bent frame thats awaiting a doner body and frame, the welder, table saw and 12 drawer tool chest are on the other side of the jeep. There are also the wakeboards mounted up on the wall,and random hunting targets and decoys stuffed off in the corner


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

wvucyclist, f the shop, repped just for having an awsome bike rack.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's my shop.





















I made the bench years ago a professional semi-portable repair shop that I owned. The unit rolls on industrial casters or can be disassembled into 6 manageable pieces in minutes. Note the attached truing stand and spoke cutter/threader on the ends of the bench, speakers in the cabinet (lower corners) and subwoofer below the file boxes. Ipod plugs in next to the file boxes. It rocks AND rolls.














The upper cabinet closes/locks in seconds.


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

~I love that peg board cabinet 

thats about the only think that could get me away from my roller cab towards a shadow board. 

I regularly take my tools to races and currently all i have to do is pick up the black top section of my rollcab and throw it in the van - i know then i have every tool i need to work on my bike. 

the bottom section of my roll cab has generic tools like spanners ,screw drivers , spring compressors , bearing pullers etc etc - no need to take with me.

If i stuck my bike tools on a cool shadow board in my workshop like i had at the shops ive worked in id have to pull them all off the wall to load up the van and put them back on sunday night. Not great  but no doubting its the easiest way to work with the tools !


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

Trail_rat said:


> ~I love that peg board cabinet
> 
> thats about the only think that could get me away from my roller cab towards a shadow board.
> 
> ...


Well the obvious answer is to get a second set of tools!

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

The Wife calls it my playroom


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my movable workbench/condensed bikeshop, or so I call it. I bolted one of my repair stands to it as well as my truing stand, vise and set of t-handles. Sorry for the bike blocking the view :thumbsup: It's got 4 swivelling casters on the bottom, so it's great to move from garage to garage (one's heated, one's not), or just out on the driveway on a nice day. I've got my floor mounted repair stand and other goodies for when I get a garage of my own and can take up more space


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice Sasquatch :thumbsup:

I'm gunna hafta clean mine up a bit,I donated a new-to-him tire to a neighborhood kid today for his BMX'er,and I was tripping all over my junk trying to get it installed,LOL! Hmm...maybe I should take down the tent that's in there (is set up to air out before winter storage) :lol:


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread inspired me to fix my garage/workbench. The original plan was to clean, mount Pegboard, and use the old POS desk as workbench. With the assistance my FIL( really his idea) we built my work bench out of this menard metal storage shelf.

Before (with POS desk)








After
















Still have to add a 2x4 across from of table, glue/screw workbench top and cut the excess wood on right side.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool! I'm gunna do some pegboard when warm weather comes back (mine didn't get insulation before it started turning cold,I'm afraid,LOL),nice bench and tool setup


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

rtsideup said:


> Here's my shop.
> View attachment 735281
> 
> View attachment 735282
> ...


dude, I LOVE that shop. Very balanced.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

For those of you like me that only have very limited space, here's a great idea that can beade for about $60 and some basic tools. I just finished my first one thinking about making another.

DIY Garage Cabinet


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool idea, but I am lazy so I just bought an old upper kitchen cabinet for $15 from the local Humane Society.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

My all purpose shop - build stuff, machine just about anything, sheet metal work, etc, etc.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

This thread helped to get me to turn an extra room in the house into a nice workshop. I've been using all the Xmas sales to update my old/cheap tools and its starting to look complete. Counters in, pegboard in. I still need to get a nice vise. I'll stick some pics up soon.

The best toolset I bought so far is this pass thru socket set:
1/4 & 3/8-in. Wrench Set: Torque it Down Tight with Tools from Sears

Friggin awesome, I've already used it several times.

Craftsman also has nice torque wrenches on sale for $40 right now.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Heres my new work room, I decided who needs an extra bedroom for visitors so I got rid of that stuff. I have 2 air mattress anyway. I redid the entire room. New fan/light, new electrical outlets and light switch. While painting, the left corner of the room felt funky so I cut into it and I found why the house had been sprayed for termites years ago before I bought it. Luckily the damage was limited to a few 2x4s in the corner so I replaced everything, resheetrocked and textured to match. It came out nice, to bad you cant see it behind the counters and pegboard.

I keep all my bike tools in the left side tackle box as I keep a stand outside and generally do most work out there when the weather is nice.

Left Side








Middle








Right Side








Closet


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

We just moved into a new house over the summer. I was finally able to give some attention to the garage to start getting everything setup. There's still plenty of work to do, but it's usable now. The toolbox on the right I just picked up used for cheap, it's a little beat, but it gave me more much needed storage space. Plus it has ball bearing drawer slides, which are way nicer than the friction slides my old box has. I also took the time to hang up decorations, including a couple of old busted frames. I made the hangers for the frames out of sections of old chain.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice, is that a German license plate above the door?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Very nice, is that a German license plate above the door?


Yes, I bought it at a VW show when I had a GTI in my younger years. It adorned the front of a few different VWs over the years. I was told it was an authentic German plate, but I've never been there so I don't know...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yes, I bought it at a VW show when I had a GTI in my younger years. It adorned the front of a few different VWs over the years. I was told it was an authentic German plate, but I've never been there so I don't know...


Looks like a German pre Euro plate, what I can see it a S which most likely means Stuttgart, the name of the city was on the silver sticker 
and the other one was depending if its a front or rear plate the expiration date of the last inspection or smog check.

I really like the older GTI's, they did not have a lot power by todays standards 
but they were very light and basic cars.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

It is a small shop, but still nice to have an area where I can work on the bikes and fabricate a few things.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice metal lathe. oh the parts i would like to make with that!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you fab the truing stand?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

acer66 said:


> Did you fab the truing stand?


Wish I could say I did. I was in the process of fabricating a truing stand fairly similar till the house was robbed. Insurance company asked for pics of what we had and they would not buy raw materials only a finished truing stand. Closest they found was the one by P&K Lie so that is what is in the shop. With the lathe and mill I do fabricate quite a few parts for the bikes and everything else. On the signature link are a few little things I've done on the lathe.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> We just moved into a new house over the summer. I was finally able to give some attention to the garage to start getting everything setup. There's still plenty of work to do, but it's usable now. The toolbox on the right I just picked up used for cheap, it's a little beat, but it gave me more much needed storage space. Plus it has ball bearing drawer slides, which are way nicer than the friction slides my old box has. I also took the time to hang up decorations, including a couple of old busted frames. I made the hangers for the frames out of sections of old chain.
> 
> View attachment 746822
> 
> View attachment 746823


And a nice 800 lb government desk as a foundation. I had one too til i decided it just took up too much room. Super well built.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a work in progress. My bicycle space is shared with motorcycles and Lacrosse stuff, though this is a pretty good start.








This is my pegboard and main stand area, I have another stand that travels in my Land Cruiser








My roadie stuff takes up a little space, so I keep them so my Colorado and west Texas maps are still usable








I keep some spare parts in a drawer, but mostly in a tool box for easy hauling to swaps and rAces








On the other side of the room are my non bicycle specific tools, shared with the Ducati, and some other things.


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

This is what I currently have going on. Spare bedroom in our apartment. We are buying a house soon that has a garage and basement. I'm thinking bikes in the garage and ski waxing in the basement. Once we get moved it and situated after the baby is born in April, I'll post up the final results.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Finally got the shop clean enough to snap a few pictures.
> 
> I had to make maximum use of the limited space I had to work with next to the furnace. _(warm in the winter and cool in the summer!)_ The Park Tool Mechanics stands are custom mounted, one on the wall and one on the ceiling/floor joists.
> 
> ...


This is an absolute KICK-A$$ man cave! I could hide there for days. Does it have a fridge?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

VERY nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Strange question but I'm curious: how deep to you guys make your custom workbenches? 

I've read that most are 24" to 36" but that seems extremely deep! I'm building an 8' wide workbench in my basement but was only going to go 18" deep to save myself some floorspace. is 19" too narrow?


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

KevinGT said:


> Strange question but I'm curious: how deep to you guys make your custom workbenches?
> 
> I've read that most are 24" to 36" but that seems extremely deep! I'm building an 8' wide workbench in my basement but was only going to go 18" deep to save myself some floorspace. is 19" too narrow?


I did mine at 24", but I'm used to 36" from working in shops. I went narrower because I am using the spare bedroom in my apartment. I didn't want too narrow because I work on skis and bikes and still wanted some room for different tool layouts as seasons change.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

This was over a year ago. i have a LOT more tools now, and it is more organized. It's pretty sweet, 1200 sq. feet, hardwood hickory floors, 24x10 storage area, full bathroom. I have a separate area visqueened off for working with solvents, metalwork, welding, and another for carpentry. probably 40 feet of benchtop, and a 4x8 stout workbench in the middle of the space for bigger projects. it now also has about five times as much light, many more flourescent shoplights, and 8 large windows. It's on the 2cnd floor, so i get some great mountain views, and i can look down on a trail and watch folks go by occasionally while I
work. (It is also my workshop for my business, Welcome to Bicyclart! | bicyclart.com )





































The bestest part?
singletrack right from the door out the back that leads to some of the best trails in WY. Ski right to the door as well from the lifts...


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

CCMTB said:


> This is an absolute KICK-A$$ man cave! I could hide there for days. Does it have a fridge?


Thanks. :thumbsup:
Yes, fully stock beer fridge and a fully stocked liquor cabinet just on the other side of the room. (was actually standing in front of them to take the pictures).

I have since added even more of the steel pegboard underneath the two wall cabinets now to hold even more tools... mostly my fork rebuild tools like the bushing puller, bushing drivers, etc.


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

Much smaller than what most of you have, but it allows me to work on the bikes.










Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

rideit said:


> This was over a year ago. i have a LOT more tools now, and it is more organized. It's pretty sweet, 1200 sq. feet, hardwood hickory floors, 24x10 storage area, full bathroom. I have a separate area visqueened off for working with solvents, metalwork, welding, and another for carpentry. probably 40 feet of benchtop, and a 4x8 stout workbench in the middle of the space for bigger projects. it now also has about five times as much light, many more flourescent shoplights, and 8 large windows. It's on the 2cnd floor, so i get some great mountain views, and i can look down on a trail and watch folks go by occasionally while I
> work. (It is also my workshop for my business, Welcome to Bicyclart! | bicyclart.com )
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, your workshop looks bigger than my entire dingy apartment. Really like the orderly look. Mine is sort of being done up this way, much smaller of course and thought it might be a little "too clean" to look like a bikeroom.

Mountains and tracks right out the door! Ok Im not even gonna read anymore. :bluefrown:


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Trail_rat said:


> Every garage needs a sound system - picked these up on ebay collect only from a remote area of scotland i was passing through later that day - 30 quid each !
> .


Hey I used to have a Technics home stereo like that! I hate to say how much I spent on the whole system new back in the early 90s. The amp finally burned out back in 2011 and I replaced the whole system with a Pioneer Elite SC-35 and Paradigm speakers. But I loved that Technics system, it sounded great.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Trail_rat said:


> Every garage needs a sound system - picked these up on ebay collect only from a remote area of scotland i was passing through later that day - 30 quid each !
> .


Hey I used to have a Technics home stereo like that! I hate to say how much I spent on the whole system new back in the early 90s. The amp finally burned out back in 2011 and I replaced the whole system with a Pioneer Elite SC-35 and Paradigm speakers. But I loved that Technics system, it sounded great.


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...att&th=13c6d694a3883092&attid=0.0&disp=thd&zw


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My space is getting an update. Garage was completely un-insulated in the two exterior walls (it's attached) and in the ceiling/roof. The inner and outer doors are well sealed and insulated at least. I have a decent space heater, but it barely keeps it tolerable in the winter. Not to mention it's likely adding more to my overall heating costs in the long run. 

Putting in some R30 batts into the spaces, 3/4 hardwood ply on the walls and luan board up on the ceiling. A bit more lighting in as well. 

Then I'll be able to get more stuff up on the walls and hanging overhead, freeing up valuable floor real estate. I've got a tablesaw and some other stuff to get setup in order to work on other projects!

The single electric (dual plug at least) is also woefully old and not up to taking the load of everything I'd like it to sometimes. Going to run an updated line in it's place, add a couple more outlets, and line outside - which my house has none of at this point. 

Nothing in a 90 year old house is level, plumb, straight, etc.


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

*My Turn*

Small, but sweet. Messy, yet organized. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

*My shop*

Not as nice as some of yours but I would say it is ok for a 16 year old. Made the bench and multiple other things in welding.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The main storage room with room for 16bikes.


















The parts "Library"









The super messy work place, getting better by the minute.


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

kyle10bike said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Jorgy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like it...... looks like a functional space with much potential


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's mine... Been lurking around this thread for awhile. Lots of great stuff but in the end have to move in different direction to most folks here. Most pics here show somebody's baement/ garage that is half or bigger than my entire treehouse (yea it sucks to be living in a place that has >7000 people/ sq km, everything is just small and crammed)...

So this is not the usual tools-on-the-wall setup. For practical purposes living in an apartment with year round humid tropical weather.. exposed tools = rust in no time. I have another wet/greasy area outside the front door for all the "dirty work" and had to come up with a lot of "creative" storage ideas that blends in well with the rest of the place.

Not finished... just what I got it up to last weekend








Small bits/ lubes, riding related stuffs (lights/ camera), Main tool box and component spares...








2 little wooden boxes holding the most oft used tools for quick fixes without need to break out the bigger tool boxes all the time.








My Zen room right next to the bikeroom was supposed to be the general storage area but naturally half of it is filled with bike related stuff 








Taking the hidden concept further... I just hacked up some old furnitures to create more storage space out of thin air for my frames/ forks etc.
More pics here








This was how I had to lived with my bikes in the past


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

EXCELLENT organizing skills on your part! Makes me feel bad as I've been in my new house for over a year and still haven't properly set up my garage. I keep staring at the walls trying to figure out what I want to do ... but just spinning in circles so far!

So when could you drop by to give me help with my garage?? 



anvil_den said:


> Here's mine... Been lurking around this thread for awhile. Lots of great stuff but in the end have to move in different direction to most folks here. Most pics here show somebody's baement/ garage that is half or bigger than my entire treehouse (yea it sucks to be living in a place that has >7000 people/ sq km, everything is just small and crammed)...
> 
> So this is not the usual tools-on-the-wall setup. For practical purposes living in an apartment with year round humid tropical weather.. exposed tools = rust in no time. I have another wet/greasy area outside the front door for all the "dirty work" and had to come up with a lot of "creative" storage ideas that blends in well with the rest of the place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Slowly working on getting my shop organized. I've got roughly a 10'x24' space for the bikes and bigger tools. The over all garage is 24'x40' but also use it to keep our vehicles in as well.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

kfb66 said:


> EXCELLENT organizing skills on your part! Makes me feel bad as I've been in my new house for over a year and still haven't properly set up my garage. I keep staring at the walls trying to figure out what I want to do ... but just spinning in circles so far!
> 
> So when could you drop by to give me help with my garage??


Thx. I know the feeling. Took me a few months to get away from couching around in the comfort of a new place before tackling the bike room... Procrastination is best countered with a disgruntled spouse.

Just need an air ticket. If it ain't winter a safari bed in your garage and place to put up my bike will suffice. I'm adaptable


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Heres an updated pic of mine. It doesn't look busy but I keep most of the bike and camping stuff in a closet that is behind me. Left side is normal tool and bike stuff and right side is mainly RC car stuff. Just added the magnetic tool strips yesterday on the peg board. Totally awesome for small stuff.

Bikes stay in the living room next to the door.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

*An update to last years post*

I had to do a little adjusting to my shop this spring since I gained a lot of tools over the last year as well as the legs to my bench were used elsewhere. so this is what I came up with to replace it. I looked around a lot to find something that I didn't have to build but I realized that what was in my head is what I really wanted and it was cheaper to build it and get exactly what I wanted. I must say that I am really happy with the result. just have to add two sliding drawers to the top of the cabinets and it will be exactly what I envisioned.









And here is the first project in the updated shop


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

My little shop.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I live in an apartment so my second bedroom is my workshop.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

nice nad amp


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's mine. Not very organized but good ventilation and decent views-


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL,cool :thumbsup:


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

All our skiing, cycling and camping gear was crammed into the spare room of our old apartment. I'm surprised I got a full work bench in there. 








Then we recently bought a house. Finally cleaned up the basement a bit and got my area laid out a bit. It's not finished, but its an improved start.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Modest but it works. The lighting is far better than it looks in this picture.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Not as nice as some of yours, but it's a work in progress. I have my beer fridge and stereo so I'm good. I just wish my truck would fit! It's about 6 inches too long.


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

My home shop. The Cars inspiration.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Weekend shop

Future new shop, like this weekend...woot!


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

My shop is currently configured for working on the house, but now that the house is almost done, I'll probably shift the focus to my bikes.

The bike area is just the brown pegboard in the corner. just set it up.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Here's mine. Not very organized but good ventilation and decent views-
> 
> View attachment 787919


I like your style..


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> Here's mine. Not very organized but good ventilation and decent views-
> 
> View attachment 787919


Nice! What kind of truing stand is that?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

69tr6r said:


> Nice! What kind of truing stand is that?


It's an old Hozan. Heavy and classic but inconvenient to adjust- anyone have an old TS-2 they want to trade for it?


----------



## wms (Aug 8, 2007)

Best thread ever. Setting up my first garage shop currently, and there are so many good ideas here!


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> It's an old Hozan. Heavy and classic but inconvenient to adjust- anyone have an old TS-2 they want to trade for it?


I ll trade you my Park tool wheel dishing gauge for that VAR!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nov0798 said:


> I ll trade you my Park tool wheel dishing gauge for that VAR!


I actually do prefer the Park (faster to adjust) but that Campagnolo one next to the stand is fine and dandy for my home use. The offer still stands for a trade for a Park truing stand though.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Just moved into a new house and this is the start of the new bike shop. 
I will post more pics when it's done.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Just added a new TS2.2 to my area. Much nicer than the TS2's we use at work. Love looking at everyones work areas man. Keep them coming.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just moved into a new house last month. My first place with a real, dry basement. It's still a work in progress. I need a pegboard, for sure. Probably more workbench space. I have another with an attached pegboard, but couldn't get it down the stairs into the basement. It's too tall. Had to leave it in the garage.







I don't have quite all my gear unpacked. I need a rack so I can hang my packs and sleeping bags and whatnot, and probably some more shelf space and bins, and a locking cabinet for my hunting stuff. Getting there, though.


----------



## Samblam (Jul 8, 2013)

It's not much, and the lighting is as bad as it looks. Now I just need a proper work stand instead of a rod in a bench vise.


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

Just testing my new power stand


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my solution to keep my bike tools in on spot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Recently it's become the Suspension Fork shop. Got my hands on a Park Truing stand off CL, but still keeping the Hozan which comes apart and travels better, plus it's impossible to be off center.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

don't know why images are doubled


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

My garage & shop. I have a Park consumer stand that I place by the workbench. Wheel truing stand and vices mounted to the bench. Compressor & beer fridge close by.





JMJ


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

No Beer fridge yet.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

My current shop, in my basement rec room. Long term plans are to remove the carpeting and replace it with a rubber floor and redo the lighting and trim, but it works.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

jabberwocky said:


> My current shop, in my basement rec room. Long term plans are to remove the carpeting and replace it with a rubber floor and redo the lighting and trim, but it works.


Nice space. I would kill for heated place to work on my bikes. We haven't climbed out of the single digits all week. And as a former carpenter by trade nice work on the tool hanging.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## MikeNovo (Oct 26, 2011)

simply stunning!


----------



## MikeNovo (Oct 26, 2011)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Finally got the shop clean enough to snap a few pictures.
> 
> I had to make maximum use of the limited space I had to work with next to the furnace. _(warm in the winter and cool in the summer!)_ The Park Tool Mechanics stands are custom mounted, one on the wall and one on the ceiling/floor joists.
> 
> ...


This is one of the best layouts I've seen in a while. ManCave award...


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Even a Pro Bike shop Mechanic would be envious. I'd love to see more detailed photos of the cabinet drawers. I think I'm going to try to duplicate your layout. I'd like to know how you mounted those wood pieces that hold the tools. and what's the back dark piece they are mounted to?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, these make me want to go out and clean up my messy crap.... oh wait,.. it's like 20 degrees out... NOT HAPPEN'in









BURRRRRRR---- LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

oberwil said:


> Even a Pro Bike shop Mechanic would be envious. I'd love to see more detailed photos of the cabinet drawers. I think I'm going to try to duplicate your layout. I'd like to know how you mounted those wood pieces that hold the tools. and what's the back dark piece they are mounted to?


You mean mine? The dark piece is a giant sheet of 18 gauge steel (cost like 70 bucks from a local sheet metal place). The holders all have multiple rare earth magnets recessed into the back that stick to the sheet metal, with a small square of fine sandpaper glued overtop to keep them from sliding. Works very well (better than originally expected, actually). They hold very strongly, but can be pulled off and rearranged pretty much however I like, which is what I was looking for without having to do pegboard (since I don't like pegboard). 

My dad is an amateur woodworker with a super nice woodshop and I do a lot of furniture building at his place, so the tool holders were little extra projects I would do between tasks on furniture. For the last year or so, whenever I went to his place to work on furniture I'd bring a box of tools with me and build a few holders when I had time. I still have a few things left to build holders for, but most of them are done.

I can take another photo of the drawer if you want. Not sure what else there is to see. Its a big flat drawer with a bunch of little compartments in it.  I built everything myself, mostly out of 3/4 maple ply (the benchtop and the drawer units) and 1/2" baltic birch (the European 9 ply stuff, used for all the drawers).


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the info. I'll start with the metal piece first. Then I guess I'll do a crash course in cabinet making. Don't have a clue about woods.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I redid my shop some, I pulled the bikes off the floor and hung them and now there is a ton more floor space, I was also able to add a nice chair with all the extra room.

From this:








To this:


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

jabberwocky said:


> My current shop, in my basement rec room. Long term plans are to remove the carpeting and replace it with a rubber floor and redo the lighting and trim, but it works.


What type of bearing are those installation bushings designed for?


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

SandSpur said:


> What type of bearing are those installation bushings designed for?


Those are bushings for a Chris King headset.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

jabberwocky said:


> Those are bushings for a Chris King headset.


Thanks, were hoping they would be BB30.. The BB30 press bushings I have only fit on the threaded portion of my HHP2, not on the hex shaft portion. Quite annoying to have to spin the handle 20 times to remove them, kinda defeats the purpose of having the quick release on the other end.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

CoppellStereo said:


> To this:
> View attachment 854720


Where did you get does nice "Hooks"...??


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

patineto said:


> Where did you get does nice "Hooks"...??


Ive found something similar here: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/hooks/sports?productId=10000532


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

SandSpur said:


> Ive found something similar here: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/hooks/sports?productId=10000532


Only 30 lb capacity. Fail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

racefit said:


> Only 30 lb capacity. Fail.


Id bet thats a conservative figure.. lawyer speak for 50lbs


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Newly equipped bike cave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

CoppellStereo said:


> I redid my shop some, I pulled the bikes off the floor and hung them and now there is a ton more floor space, I was also able to add a nice chair with all the extra room.
> 
> View attachment 854724


Um, that's awesome!

Out of curiosity, what is the black seatless cannondale?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

It's actually not a Cannondale, It's a custom made aluminum trials bike.

Here's a picture of it when it was new:


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Everybody was correct about the hooks, they work well, I had to redo the rubber protective pieces on the actual hooks (waterproofing electrical tape with regular electrical tape over it). My Fargo fully loaded weighs in the mid 30's and the hooks are fine.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

CoppellStereo said:


> It's actually not a Cannondale, It's a custom made aluminum trials bike.
> 
> Here's a picture of it when it was new:


Oh sorry my bad. Not too familiar with trials, but that thing looks awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey it's cool, I do have a Cannondale that's made in America too, but not a custom made frame like my trials bike! It's a pretty amazing built machine if you like handcrafted bikes, you don't see many hydroformed and CNC'd custom aluminum bikes out there often and this one is definitely a masterpiece!


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

CREEEPY! I love it.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh crap wait. I just read the first few posts. You guys are INSANE! Hell yeah, awesome stuff! *Backing away slowly*


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

JeffH_PA said:


> CREEEPY! I love it.





JeffH_PA said:


> Oh crap wait. I just read the first few posts. You guys are INSANE! Hell yeah, awesome stuff! *Backing away slowly*


huh?


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Just redid my garage with a new work bench and some cabinets. It's tight, but I've got some good workspace now. Garage is about 10' x 20'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

How come there's a different pin-up girl in the second pic than in the first?


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

I took the picture yesterday on the first. I wasn't sure who'd notice. Ha!

Those are work issue calendars too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

My shop is a tool box, stand and my living room (so I can watch football (soccer) whilst I work). Nothing as cool as above though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

That's friggin cool!



jabberwocky said:


>


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Always progressing. ... current state


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My messy toybox


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

I built myself a beautiful shop 4 years ago with nice lighting, benches, peg board and shelves. Then I filled it with projects and other crap and now I have to gently tippy-toe to get to the drill press. Not bragging, just sending a warning to others.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jabberwocky said:


> My current shop, in my basement rec room. Long term plans are to remove the carpeting and replace it with a rubber floor and redo the lighting and trim, but it works.


One of the coolest things I've seen... Just looking at how your pedal remover, headset cup press and chain link pliers are situated is hot!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

my workspace...one of the cleaner moments...


----------



## BBBC-Yeti (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is my home bike shop. Currently still under construction, but its getting there. I still need to complete the shelving and get my tools mounted. I purchased another Craftsman 4 drawer tool box for the bottom right side of the lower base. Additionally i have a Feedback Sports bike stand and single arm truing stand. This is in my garage, so it serves as my bike shop, classic mini restoration shop, golf club storage...and apparently storage for whatever my wife and children do not want to put away...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My shop is my dining room table most of the time. Sometimes it's the kitchen counter. Once in awhile it's in the spare bedroom/junk room with my stuff spread out on top of the huge dog kennel we don't use anymore. One of these days I'll build myself a proper shop...something 20x20ish would be nice. Room to fit the tools, bikes, mini fridge, TV, and a recliner.


----------



## altnave (May 15, 2014)

Work in progress.


----------



## wilbloodworth (Sep 6, 2013)

pulser said:


> Nice space. I would kill for heated place to work on my bikes.


Try Texas! 

- Wil


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Recently finished our basement but managed to section off some of it to have space for a dedicated shop.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

evenslower said:


> Recently finished our basement but managed to section off some of it to have space for a dedicated shop.


Everything looks great except for the Saints magnet on the fridge. I'd be happy to send you a Panthers logo to replace it with.


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice! I'm going to steal the drop bar paper towel holder idea. Love it.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks manning, the cabinets use misc bike parts as pulls on the doors and drawers. Derailleur pulleys, cowbells, old derailleurs, grips. Cleaned out the old parts bin in the process. I knew I saved that stuff for something 

Ha, thanks but no thanks ncfisherman. You probably wouldn't care much for the rest of the basement then. Just a sample........


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread inspired me to continue with my never - ending garage project. We're renting though, so I don't want to get too carried away. I especially don't want to invest a bunch of my own $$ into someone else's house


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

*The basement....*

Here is my contribution. There was a finished room in the basement of the place we are renting so I claimed it as the bike room! Win for me. Now I just need a recliner and a flat screen down there! My favorite part is that the grey stand was a freebie picked up behind the dumpster at work:thumbsup:


----------



## ChadTexas (Sep 27, 2014)

*Garage*

I wish I had a fire place in my work shop.

Here is mine with my Niner ROS 9.








[/URL] DSC02410 by cawthon_engineering, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow ChadTexas, I though I kept my space organized. Nice


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

jabberwocky said:


>


Very cool indeed, I might have to "borrow" that idea one of these days.


----------



## spiderwj (Feb 10, 2007)

SandSpur said:


> Ive found something similar here: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/hooks/sports?productId=10000532


Home Depot carries them too.


----------



## spiderwj (Feb 10, 2007)

*Shop in progress*









Just got the wall up, AC installed, and floor painted. Won't be home for a few months to finish it out but can't wait! Been jones'n for a shop for a while.

Web


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn I need to hook up on a bike stand!


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Quite the blank slate you got there spiderwj, nice.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Usual chaos in my bike corner in my dinning room.


----------



## ssparks (Jul 31, 2008)

A buddy mentioned that I should post the garage here. Here ya go.









https://www.facebook.com/#!/TheBicycleGarage


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

ssparks said:


> A buddy mentioned that I should post the garage here. Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 931916
> 
> ...


Nice! I like the observers chairs.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't even know why i'm posting such a sh!t hole, but anyways, brace yourselves.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm drooling on the suspension forks, I need a new one. I purchased for cheap a Rockshox U-Turn. Kind of heavy. But for $50 it's ok. Some one had stuck Fox stickers on the legs. Was listed as a Fox. that's why I was able to whittle the price down. they didn't really know what they had.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

oberwil said:


> I'm drooling on the suspension forks, I need a new one. I purchased for cheap a Rockshox U-Turn. Kind of heavy. But for $50 it's ok. Some one had stuck Fox stickers on the legs. Was listed as a Fox. that's why I was able to whittle the price down. they didn't really know what they had.


Not bad, great steal.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

48 wheels and tires...









Yes I do need to sell some (80% of them build by me ex-pro wrench)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just started straightening up my basement space today to get my shop into a more serviceable condition for the winter. Planning to overhaul one of the bikes this winter, and building a new one up just before, so I need to organize myself better.

Here's what it looked like last winter.





I have more crap in there now, of course....and lots of stuff behind the photographer in the above pics that was never organized, anyway.

I added this last winter, too.



I need a couple of bar stools for it.

I bought some more shelving and organized a bunch of stuff to add to the usable floor space today. My goals moving forward this winter are a couple. First, get my peg board up so I can organize the tools I use most often. Second, I need more workspace. I have a second work bench that won't fit into the basement because it has a tall back (pegboard is built in). I think I've decided to cut the back off and mount the pegboard to the wall separately so I can get the bench into the basement. Once I get the second work bench down there, I'll have space to mount my vise. Finally, I need more bike storage space. I only have 3 rack slots for bikes right now, and I have 4 bikes, with a 5th one due within the month. I think to maximize space, I'm going to need to add some slots on the wall. Maybe a 2 bike rack that leans against the wall, or a couple vertical ones that bolt to the wall. It's all masonry, though, and I'd rather not drill a bunch more holes in it than are already there.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

jesh, crap, I got to go and clean out my garage and actually organize the mess now.. you guys are shaming me BAD LOL


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> I just started straightening up my basement space today to get my shop into a more serviceable condition for the winter. Planning to overhaul one of the bikes this winter, and building a new one up just before, so I need to organize myself better.
> 
> Here's what it looked like last winter.
> 
> ...


did you make that table? can you show more pics of the construction?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

This is just my main storage room, I have a few other bikes in the living room..

Sadly now my bikes live in the garage (even if I have more space) this racks fit 21 bikes, so far I have only 17 on them (fatbike on the floor), works pretty well but I have to confess 8" in between hocks is a lot less than 9" in terms of getting the bike out..









The megahuge hocks from the Lowe's are awesome.









The other side including two tandems.









Ps: I always place the disc brake bikes upside down..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

reptilezs said:


> did you make that table? can you show more pics of the construction?


nope. bought it. Or, "won" it. I attended a World Bicycle Relief fundraiser at the SRAM/Zipp Wheels factory in Indy last year, and those were one of the silent auction items. The table top is a Zipp carbon fiber disc wheel with a piece of plexiglass on top for the surface. The base is some kind of kit for a bar type table.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

What's my dog doing in your photo?? Maybe I have to add mine too to my shop photo.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

I am a divorced single dad of two kids. We live in a mid sized two bedroom house. Due to having a 15 year old daughter, the biggest part of my garage became a bedroom for me. Since my garage was cut dramatically in size, I had to figure something else out. I figured that I didn't need my big tool chest to hold my bike tools, I am new at this. So I did a little rearranging in the new bed room, largely influenced by this thread, and this is the little space I came up with.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

You gotta do what'cha gotta do man! Great use of space.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

After doing some work in the ol basement, this is what I've come up with. It could still use some work. One corner is full of empty boxes and packing materials for the next move and they could be condensed more.

I am also thinking about a couple methods to store the bikes more efficiently.


----------



## zboulton (Jul 11, 2014)

Amazing pics and ideas to all!! I have been drooling over this thread for the last few days trying to get ideas for my 10' x 16' bike shed which I am going to start setting up after I run power to it this weekend.



reptilezs said:


> did you make that table? can you show more pics of the construction?


I have a table that was made by a friend of a friend who sells them out of Asheville NC. It is 99% recycled bike parts welded together. The rotors and cogs are spot welded together and sandwiched between two rims. The legs are two rims cut in half with grips covering the bottom as the feet. The only thing I would do differently (if possible, I know next to nothing about welding) would be doing something to stabilize the legs a bit more and I think a chain wrapped along the inside of the rim near the glass would look awesome.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

*Here's mine - the clean part!*









Getting kinda cluttered. Time to add some more tool board!


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*New workbench!*

Spent the weekend building this up...2x4 basics, scope em out....


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice bench. I especially like the built in lighting.


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

69tr6r said:


> Very nice bench. I especially like the built in lighting.


Thanks man! Under cabinet lighting, worked perfect!


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

slapmackie said:


> Spent the weekend building this up...2x4 basics, scope em out....


Great looking bench. Now get it dirty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

Jacobray said:


> Great looking bench. Now get it dirty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, don't worry. Immediately started tearing down an old dirty bike for a friend of mine so the nice clean bench is no more ;(
At least there are pics of the one hour it was clean!


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

*My therapy area*


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is mine! I don't do as much maintenance on my own (but there is still a blue parktool work stand tucked in back there) so my shop is more for storage and hanging out. I just keep my tools in a little tool bag and bust them out when necessary.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Well my shop is more like a garage, I have a ton of **** that needs a place to be so i'm building structures for it in any space that I can..

Project one: Easy access tool, spares, whatever holder..

The basis of this project are this "food containers" that I can get for a dollar a piece and they are super strong..









So I build a rack with three shelf at 22 degrees (so the bolts and small stufff does not fall down.









To complement I have another structure to hold things like suspension fluid (none flammable)









Project two: vitamin container rack..
The other day I got a awesome rack from my kiddo school and it came with "Foldable wheels" so easy. take the wheels off and make of the structure that is already there..









I can place nine jars









Now the cool part, the jars can be rotated 90 degrees so they don't interrupt me when I'm sewing.









Here is a view from the bottom.









I plan to make a second row in the back with other bigger jars I have.









Yesterday I decide to add another row of buckets since the work so well, here is the result.










I used my fein multimaster to cut the wood (glued) what a awesome tool, i can not think of any other one that will do this job, in any case i need to add a shelf (what a pain in the butt..)

I also cut the corner on a angle for added clearance since the space is limited.









I hope it helps


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

cool idea with the angled buckets. It feels so good to be organized, doesn't it?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

YYZ said:


> cool idea with the angled buckets. It feels so good to be organized, doesn't it?


Oh yeah my shop is such a [email protected] I need to make it funtional some how.

Ps: the buckets work great..


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a similar setup to your vitamin jars, but I used upside down DVD spindle cases (the kind you get with a 50-pack of blank CD/DVD and then dremelled off the spindle). They were much larger so I only used 3, but allowed me to store "bigger" things than would fit in vitamin jars. Just another idea for anyone looking for cheap and creative storage solutions.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I love seeing all the dedicated bike space, I have just observed an interesting phenomenon, all the "serious" spaces have cone wrenches. I have 9 bicycles, a mix from my brand new Di2 cross bike, to my sons vintage Redline BMX, and I have never one time found myself needing to use mine. I do like how they make my workbench look legit though. 

Now, a pedal wrench, I use that thing all the DAMNED time. 

 


Sent from a tablet more powerful than WOPR


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Very impressive man/bike caves


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

mellowdave said:


> I love seeing all the dedicated bike space, I have just observed an interesting phenomenon, all the "serious" spaces have cone wrenches. I have 9 bicycles, a mix from my brand new Di2 cross bike, to my sons vintage Redline BMX, and I have never one time found myself needing to use mine. I do like how they make my workbench look legit though.
> 
> Now, a pedal wrench, I use that thing all the DAMNED time.
> 
> ...


You must not have any bikes with Shimano hubs.

I have four or five cone wrenches I use for a 2005 HT that has shimano hubs. I use them more for prying apart brake pads when installing new ones 

The tools I use the most are:

4-5-6 mm tri hex wrench
1.5-2-3 mm tri hex wrench
8mm hex (pedals and SRAM cranks)
Chain whip
Cassette lock ring tool
Park BB tool.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Has everything I need to build and maintain bikes. Just need to finish dry walling in the summer.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Very small three car garage*

My house has a very small three car garage that even if the garage wasn't completely stuffed with all my gear (bikes, motorcycle, tools, golf clubs, kayaks, camping gear, and everything else that doesn't have a place in the house). would be near impossible to park three cars in, let alone my wife's Nissan Armada and my Xterra.

I park the Xterra in the garage during the winter when the bikes can be put away, but for the rest of the time the garage holds my motorcycle and my wife's Armada and the Xterra has to live outside in the driveway. Even when I do park it in the garage I have to back it in so I can get out the driver's door.

I use a Harbor Freight mobile bike stand that holds 6 bikes, and hang my Niner WFO9 from a hoist.

The side of the garage I normally park my Xterra on when the bikes aren't there.... is tight! My one kayak rests on big hooks on the wall below the storage shelf. My tandem kayak and surf kayak and cargo box are all hoisted and strapped to the ceiling.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

slapmackie said:


> Spent the weekend building this up...2x4 basics, scope em out....


Amazing work, well done!


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> My house has a very small three car garage


White boy problems to be sure.


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been working on this room in my basement with a friend over the winter. Still a work in progress, but I am able to start using it finally!


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

Trying to keep up with my riding bro evenslower. He's got a great shop!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice buck! That shops really clean. Seems very functional. And that mini fridge, such a necessity!


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

thanks man, was my quad shop when i was racing hare scrambles. needed some major cleaning out, just setting it up now for bikes


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Ha, keeping up, funny stuff Stig. If I could keep up with you on the downhills I'd be much happier.


----------



## rmwesley (May 21, 2012)

Here you go...used to be a single garage, but I cut a deal with the wife. Room for one "in use" bike, with all the rest being locked up securely elsewhere.


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet.....great job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice frame jig!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Sweet setup!
How do you like the Heuer vise?



rmwesley said:


> Here you go...used to be a single garage, but I cut a deal with the wife. Room for one "in use" bike, with all the rest being locked up securely elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 1002570
> 
> ...


----------



## rmwesley (May 21, 2012)

Hi aosty, thanks for the comment! The Heuer vice is probably only 3 years into its 100+ life span, but so far I've found it a real quality bit of kit. I think I originally went for it in preference to something like a Record since they are at a slightly cheaper price point, but you would never know. Zero complaints about it.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My shop is in my garage - which is nice and big - but crowded. I guess have too much stuff in there and need to let some things go - but I enjoy all of it.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the start of mine...


----------



## Gryme (Oct 18, 2015)

Some inspiring setups on this thread. I've spent way too much time here gawping and filing ideas for improvements to mine.

I managed to get some space in the garage for this setup, and I'm hoping to get enough man-points to expand a bit. Plans are to build a workbench around the tool chests and put a full length top on it and of course, get a load more tools.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Gryme said:


> Some inspiring setups on this thread. I've spent way too much time here gawping and filing ideas for improvements to mine.
> 
> I managed to get some space in the garage for this setup, and I'm hoping to get enough man-points to expand a bit. Plans are to build a workbench around the tool chests and put a full length top on it and of course, get a load more tools.
> 
> View attachment 1022987


Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Very nice set-up!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice setup, a solid maple or aluminium top across the top of the chests would be sweet. Nice tools also. SO much blue!!


----------



## Gryme (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks matuchi, glad you like it.


----------



## Gryme (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm thinking a wood top YYZ, but need the extra space first. Gotta love the blue!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Gryme said:


> Thanks matuchi, glad you like it.


You're welcome - I am envious of all your tools. :yesnod:


----------



## jncunha (May 31, 2015)

Lol so many tools. I have a Decathlon tool-case. Every time I touch my bike, like I'm a pro mechanic, it ends up in **** . Have to try more!


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

3 Airlines ?? So I assume there's an adjacent runway??


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Update.










Work bench should be next.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Update my work bench. landlord let me yank out the old metal bench and put this cabinet in. The old bench had a shelf which got in the way of truing wheels. Had to do it at an angle. Plus with the back wallexpose I could put up a full sheet of peg board. These photos were while I was still playing around with tool placement. The one with the spoke holder is near finalized.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Lookin good oberwil!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice and practical setup. Awesome stuff


----------



## disturbedrider (May 4, 2012)

Here is my work in progress


----------



## carnitas (Jan 30, 2004)

*Just cleaned it out after the long build process of my shop.*

Great inspiration here to have a clean session space for wrenching. Hopefully I can post picks of the clean half






. The workbench and rolling toolbox are on the other side and in need of serious work







But cold weather is coming( CA cold only). And I can do more cleaning.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Gryme said:


> Some inspiring setups on this thread. I've spent way too much time here gawping and filing ideas for improvements to mine.
> 
> I managed to get some space in the garage for this setup, and I'm hoping to get enough man-points to expand a bit. Plans are to build a workbench around the tool chests and put a full length top on it and of course, get a load more tools.
> 
> View attachment 1022987


Well that SHO NUFF is purty.



oberwil said:


> Update my work bench. landlord let me yank out the old metal bench and put this cabinet in. The old bench had a shelf which got in the way of truing wheels. Had to do it at an angle. Plus with the back wallexpose I could put up a full sheet of peg board. These photos were while I was still playing around with tool placement. The one with the spoke holder is near finalized.
> 
> View attachment 1025330
> View attachment 1025331
> View attachment 1025332


I like this very much, I desperately need a truing stand...



disturbedrider said:


> View attachment 1025866
> View attachment 1025865
> View attachment 1025867
> View attachment 1025868
> ...


So much pretty blueness...I have yellow, red, black and other colors in mine. Im particularly impressed with your willingness to dig in to things. Brakes arent for the faint of heart.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Not a shop, but where I keep my toys. New bike will be here on Tuesday and new flooring on Friday, so I'll have some progress pictures.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice shop pics 

Sooooo...who do I need to talk to regarding tool sponsorship from Park Tools? lol.

The place we just bought has a nice garage addition, insulated & well-lit, so I'm in the process of setting it up for bike stuff.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

zboulton said:


> I have a table that was made by a friend of a friend who sells them out of Asheville NC. It is 99% recycled bike parts welded together. The rotors and cogs are spot welded together and sandwiched between two rims. The legs are two rims cut in half with grips covering the bottom as the feet. The only thing I would do differently (if possible, I know next to nothing about welding) would be doing something to stabilize the legs a bit more and I think a chain wrapped along the inside of the rim near the glass would look awesome.


This deserves a bump!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I just moved (again) which gave me a blank slate for my next bike room

Here are a few photos of my old bike room:

The "What's your shop look like?" thread - Page 20- Mtbr.com

Then here is the progression of my new bike room. We have lived here 4 months which gave me plenty of time to work on the new room!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great! What kind of flooring is that?


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

69tr6r said:


> Looks great! What kind of flooring is that?


I pulled the carpet up and stained the concrete that was below the concrete. Much easier than the epoxy method! (which I did to my last shop)


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

@CoppellStereo - aaaaaahhhhhh that's bad a$$ ! Well done sir.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

CoppellStereo said:


> I pulled the carpet up and stained the concrete that was below the concrete. Much easier than the epoxy method! (which I did to my last shop)


Which stain did you use? I'm looking at doing something for the floor in my garage but really don't want to mess with etching the concrete and applying epoxy.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Quentin said:


> Not a shop, but where I keep my toys. New bike will be here on Tuesday and new flooring on Friday, so I'll have some progress pictures.
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice checkers! Clean and practical garage. I'd be lucky to fit a car in mine.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*



YYZ said:


> Nice checkers! Clean and practical garage. I'd be lucky to fit a car in mine.


That's why I have the other two bays, you know, for the clutter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> Which stain did you use? I'm looking at doing something for the floor in my garage but really don't want to mess with etching the concrete and applying epoxy.











And then you get to pick your color. You might need to etch if the concrete is really dirty.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

CoppellStereo said:


> View attachment 1034358
> 
> 
> And then you get to pick your color. You might need to etch if the concrete is really dirty.


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I was going to try and clean the place up a little before posting pics, but screw it. Here it is!


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^A well used shop. It doesn't look messy...just looks like you're actually getting things done!


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i think i have the simplest...

- a bike
- a stand
- a free standing vise
- a toolbox with only the stuff i need


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

slapmackie said:


> Spent the weekend building this up...2x4 basics, scope em out....


Based on the 2x4Basics recommendations here, I started working on my garage / shop makeover over the Holidays (it is still a work in progress). Thanks all of you for the great ideas and inspiration - Happy New Year!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Home shop


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Pipes10, very nice setup! Can you tell us what hooks you are using to hold your bikes? What prevents them from wobbling side to side and maybe a fall? Just gravity? Does the hook somehow stabilize the wheel? Thanks


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

mbaulfinger said:


> Pipes10, very nice setup! Can you tell us what hooks you are using to hold your bikes? What prevents them from wobbling side to side and maybe a fall? Just gravity? Does the hook somehow stabilize the wheel? Thanks


The wheel sits in the hook while the other wheel rests on the wall.

https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/product...se/false/false?selectedSku=0468207&quantity=1


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

pipes10 said:


> Home shop


Man I like this set up. I got one of the 2x4 basic workbench but I like this and the bikes hanging

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

pipes10 said:


> Home shop


Where you get the cabinets from?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

ttimpe said:


> Where you get the cabinets from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Bought them years ago. Was either Home Depot or Canadian Tire.


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

They have them at Canadian Tire. I just bought two of the tops and full height ones when they were last on sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Kbarrette said:


> They have them at Canadian Tire. I just bought two of the tops and full height ones when they were last on sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much were they

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*



ttimpe said:


> How much were they
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I got them all on sale. The tops were $49.00 and the full height ones were $125.00 if I'm not mistaken. I believe the bases go on sale for $99.00.

They are on sale every few weeks for half off if you are looking to get some. They aren't very heavy duty but they do the trick for sorting out the garage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Some sweet, inspirational setups in here. Lots of good ideas. Mine is still a work in progress. I did do a peg board but still keep most of my tools in the tool box or drawers.

That seems to be one of the biggest decisions. Hang the tools or keep them in storage.

Used a bumpout in the garage for my workshop. Also, installed a 2 stage air compressor and plumbed that to 4 locations for my air tools and a drop-down over the bike stand.

















Separate room for bikes and skis.









The bike stand is on skateboard wheels.

















View attachment 1043414


Map storage has always been a problem. I found this old mailbox at surplus.


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

^^ very cool setup rockman (& nice large space).

Would be interested to see how you plumbed your pneumatic setup.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

cheezwhip said:


> ^^ very cool setup rockman (& nice large space).
> 
> Would be interested to see how you plumbed your pneumatic setup.


Here ya go.

Puma 40 gal. 2-stage compressor hard-wired with a box and disconnect.









airline drop with Parker aire regulator and drain leg with ball valve.









50' hose reel and LED worklight hung from ceiling.









I used these sweet clamps with the copper pipe. It's a nice clean look but pricey little buggers.
Pipe & Cable Clamps | MSCDirect.com


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

Sweet setup man! Talk about inspiring...


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

You got everything sorted. Lots of room to be organized with an open concept such as that. Very clean stuff.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow rockman. That's nice. 

Bonus for the vintage mb-1, stumpy, voodoo?, and what's the grey one on the far left?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Wow rockman. That's nice.
> 
> Bonus for the vintage mb-1, stumpy, voodoo?, and what's the grey one on the far left?


Grey one on far left is 2010 Turner 5spot since recycled for new RFX. Others are:
1997 Moots YBB converted to singlespeed. 
1991 Bridgestone MB1
1997 Specialized S Works wifey's wedding present to herself
Voodoo Bizango kick me down from Joe Murray

I've got a 1993 Ventana Santana Tandem but my wife and daughters won't ride with me anymore. They prefer their own bikes. Had some other bikes but they were stolen.


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*

I took a corner of the garage and just assembled this work bench I got for Christmas. I also already have a Feedback Pro-Elite work stand. Not perfect, but it's mine.

In the blue box is a Park Tool AK-37 tool kit. I just need some peg hooks to get the tools out of the boxes. Craftsman for other general use tools.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

Very cool setup. Did the lights come with your kit?


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

cheezwhip said:


> Very cool setup. Did the lights come with your kit?


Yea. I'm pretty sure she got it at Harbor Freight. Light bar was included in the box as well.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

CoppellStereo said:


> Then here is the progression of my new bike room.
> 
> View attachment 1034000


Someone is also a homebrewer! I can spot a carboy from a mile out.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

aww yeah! I have a pretty sweet keezer too!


----------



## beach_boy (Jun 16, 2011)

My shop in progress. Still need to do some finishing touches and get some more lighting. Best thing of all is I can work on a bike even when both the truck and car pulled into the garage.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

26 pages and not one La-Z-Boy.


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

Very clean and organized, good looking shop, but are those golf clubs? I thought the only good use of a golf course was cross!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

wvucyclist said:


> are those golf clubs? I thought the only good use of a golf course was cross!


Tomac doesn't seem to mind his kid playing.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

View attachment 1064486


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

just a pic of the shop.....


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a picture of my messy shop. Gonna clean it out over the weekend and repost some after pics. This was part of a large remodel of the house so I gotta do what I want with the garage from scratch.

- The workbench or table top is actually a repurposed door from the house and installed with two large triangular brackets
- The walls are actually wooden floorboards and re-stained to that color
- Chandelier was picked up at a flea market
- Spin bike I picked up for $150 for the days I can't make it out to the trails
- I use the Gladiator organization system and it installs easily and incredibly strong
- My quiver includes a Santa Cruz Bronson 2015, Specialized Camber 2012, GT Fury 2014, Trek Emonda 2015, and Bianchi Europa 1993 as well as an old Trek Hybrid. I think I got everything covered for now.
- I have a Park stand that I use mainly for maintenance and light repairs. I take most of my larger repairs to the LBS as I want to show my support and simply don't have time or the expertise (though I'm learning)

Looking to put some more organization where I can hang up my tools as I hope to accumulate more. I also donate a lot of my old parts to goodwill or smaller bike shops hoping that they can recycle the parts.

Loving this thread and hoping to keep it going!!


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Such amazing work shops. I'm looking to start setting up mine soon and there is alot of great inspiration here.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just moved and even though the house is bigger, I lost much of my garage space........my mother-in-law moved into the finished basement, so the two car garage is holding more crap..."SIGH". Anyway, half of the garage will be my man/bike/tool cave. I am planning it out now. My first question is bike storage.....hanging your bike vertically along the wall...... don't know if that will affect my full-susser suspension (fluid in the fork/shock).....will it place tension on headset bearings, etc? I have considered the horizontal mounts, but won't be able to store as many bikes. OH THE AGONY! Already sold one of my bikes so I will have more space! very sad day.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*

Sus should be fine... maybe good for it actually. It can help by "oiling" the seals. Hydro brakes on the other hand may suffer if they're not bled well.

Anyway, good luck with the new cave and be sure to post up with any progress.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

carnitas said:


> Great inspiration here to have a clean session space for wrenching. Hopefully I can post picks of the clean half
> View attachment 1026926
> . The workbench and rolling toolbox are on the other side and in need of serious work
> View attachment 1026927
> ...


I had that Harbor Freight bike tree...recently upgraded it to the newer version and like it much more


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*My new vice!*

Here's my new Yost vice! Made in the USA, lifetime warranty, reversible, 6 1/2" jaws, and a swivel base. I got the price down below $250 @lowes. I rebuilt my dad's old reloading workbench to mount this on one end and a Baldor bench grinder will go on the other side. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Holy Cow! Monster Vice!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I was doing up my shed and found this thread very useful for ideas and inspiration. So thanks to all who had contributed.

Here is the shed from the outside:










Inside:










I used a slatwall system for the wheel/rim wall and the tools



















Most of my tools have been collected over the past 28 or so years, so they look a bit shabby after living in toolboxes all those years.

The spanner holder is an IKEA magnetic knife holder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice shop!

One question...Is that a metric Crescent Wrench?


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*



Cleared2land said:


> Very nice shop!
> 
> One question...Is that a metric Crescent Wrench?


The Park Tool one? That is a "portable" headset wrench from back in the days of threaded headset. The one on the left is a spanner for S&S couplings.

Edit: that may have gone over my head. The correct answer is yes they are when used with metric bolts. They are imperialists otherwise.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Joeadnan fantastic shop. Very cool setup.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a very nice "shed". Lol, just joking. Very nice though.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

He's also got his landscaping dialed in for maximum cycling time...no grass...nice colored stones for low maintenance!


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Soon to add a bench top bearing press, ultrasonic parts cleaner and a second bike stand. I currently have hanging storage for 9 bikes and about 20 tires. Still need to hang the retractable compressor hose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*^^^^ You Just Need A Little More Space...*
















*
Lets head upstairs...*









*A little man cave to go with the shop.*


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Seen that before. They're garage "condos" in Minneapolis. Start @ $39K + $100/month. That one is $99K (+ finishing costs)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, this isn't living for me...it's just a dream.

DFA nailed it above. a pretty cool set up though.

*Here's some of the build-out*


----------



## catcha_cold (Apr 27, 2017)

Just moved and the new place has a shop area. A blank slate for now, but I have the stand and beer fridge setup... the important stuff. Getting some ideas from this thread.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A blank slate, a plan and some disposable income can be wonderful fun.


----------



## Everett09 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just the garage.













Its got most of what I need though.


----------



## law2spam (Jun 7, 2010)

This is what I refer to as my bike shop.


----------



## law2spam (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Repeat Performance?


----------



## LSX (Jul 4, 2017)

Some of the set ups on this thread are amazing! I wish I had as much space as some of you.

Mine is small but does the job and everything I need is close by!


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well i moved into a new house in my trailer part and got a brand new 8 X 10 shed. I'm currently still organizing and collecting tools and work benches but here is what I'm working with


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*Almost done*

About 2 hours to hang pegboard and build workbench. 10-12 arranging, rearranging, tweaking, the tools and layout.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I love all the pics hosted in photophuckit


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> Well i moved into a new house in my trailer part and got a brand new 8 X 10 shed. I'm currently still organizing and collecting tools and work benches but here is what I'm working with
> 
> View attachment 1145003
> 
> ...


Are you concerned about security for the shed? It looks way more valuable than typical shed inventory (lawn mower lawn care)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

cjsb said:


> Are you concerned about security for the shed? It looks way more valuable than typical shed inventory (lawn mower lawn care)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shes locked up tight and I have been in the same park for years. I accidentally left the doors open for a whole day and nothing was missing.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Hubbard map on one wall and the Hubbard logo on the other. Drawers for the "important tools", bins for old parts, cables/housing, rags, manuals...On the walls are torque wrenches, ratchets, flat/philips/torx drivers, bike specific wrenches (bb, headset), cone wrenches, HS press/removers, derailleur hanger straightener...









The truing stand is lower than the workbench to help when I had carpel tunnel. It slides forward and backward so I can put one of the stools there to sit on. There's also a "cutting board" that slides in and out under it so when I'm sitting there it fits between my legs. No more dropped spoke wrenches or nips!









The stand is forward in this pic with the "cutting board" slid out. I have a small vice mounted with a spoke thread roller to the right.









This bench is more for rebuilding wheels/forks/shocks. The press is removable with 2 wingnuts under the bench.

















Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Very impressive, and inspiring!


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a bit jealous as I scroll through this thread.

My 'workshop' is the back of my FJ Cruiser, and an Amazon cardboard box full of tools/lubes/etc. plus whatever location I'm at. Often a trailhead parking lot.

For the more involved stuff, I have a small 1-car garage that barely fits my vehicle, so I park it outside the garage and use the floor in there (and non-existing A/C in Phoenix heat) to do whatever work needs done, then clean up, and pack everything back up.

I do at least have one nice addition that doesn't seem to common. No space to put a full size air compressor anywhere, but I do a lot of off-roading and as a result have a 10lb CO2 tank that is usually with my vehicle. It does a fantastic job of giving me WAY more than enough air flow to get a bead started/seated.

Damn I need a house and a full size garage...


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

LarryFahn said:


> View attachment 1151901


That's some serious leverage there on that Lee press. Might be easier to ream the pockets =)


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

RCBS rockchucker!

I use it for pressing out the bushings on rear shocks. I made a set of dies at work just for that. Maybe I'll post a pic later if I remember.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Doh, the greens always get me mixed up. I'm all about the Dillon blue myself. Park Tool blue fits in very nicely as a result.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "What's your shop look like?" thread*

As the starter of this thread, I'd figure I'd bump it to show some pics of the new "shop." We just moved from Boston to Vermont and wanted to set up a good shop space. Coming along nicely.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eugenio (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is mine!  took a lot of ideas from this thread.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Usually have one whole side of my split basement to play in, but I needed to be able to pull my car or truck in there, so cleaned out a corner separate from all the yard work/project crap on the other side.
Very happy about getting a repair stand and rolling toolbox for bike stuff, recently, and having it all separate from my other tools. Just realized today that I can now move the bike around on the stand and go through my tools without even unplugging my lazy butt from the stool. Very nice compared to using a floor stand for the front or rear, hanging the other end by a strap, and digging through the cluttered assortment of tools that are always out on my other workbench.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally got done overhauling one bike and moving onto the other... this is about as clean as it gets so I figured I'd snap a picture. Air compressor and washing station not visible.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

This is My Little Slice of Heaven just enough room for the bike. I do most of my bicycle work in the living room off of a folding table. Garage is more dedicated to motorcycle and car repair.









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I hope to have a new shop soon. I have applied and had a preliminary interview to become the tech at the local sportchek. They needed someone bad, I came along at the right time!!!! Yey. Great place to work, my 20 year old worked there for a year. My turn now. Ha ha. Discounts are glorious too. New GT bikes for the FAM!!!!


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Had some time this weekend to start overhauling my work space
Before and after... still not done..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Great shops everyone. I have to get my personal shop setup. It will be sharing space with my adventure motorcycles and stuff but no issues on space anyways.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Lets see some photos when you get there! Cheers!


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Will Do. I just accepted the job as bicycle tech at the local store. Awesome. Gone from being the vice president of a commercial construction company to spinning wrenches at sportchek, and I could not be happier! NO PRESSURE or stress from work anymore!


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Just moved in here just over a week ago and #1 priority was to get a corner of the garage setup for bikes! Coming along good so far!


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Steve Adams said:


> Will Do. I just accepted the job as bicycle tech at the local store. Awesome. Gone from being the vice president of a commercial construction company to spinning wrenches at sportchek, and I could not be happier! NO PRESSURE or stress from work anymore!


Well that sort of didn't last long. My custom motorcycle/powder coating business has taken off so I "quit" at Sportchek. I say quit in quotation marks since i told them I will do one shift on the weekends when I can to help out and Keep the awesome discount I have.

I am doing bicycle repairs in my shop as well. So, That will be fine.


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

Getting a little chilly in the shop the last couple of mornings, I looked at some portable heaters in lowes but unsure what would work best is a 10 x10 shed. Any feedback on what might be the best type to use.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

trailbrah said:


> Getting a little chilly in the shop the last couple of mornings, I looked at some portable heaters in lowes but unsure what would work best is a 10 x10 shed. Any feedback on what might be the best type to use.


Look at the Dr Infrared heater. The most efficient heater, safe, small, fast, and reliable. Not the cheapest but efficiency will pay back long term.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Duplicate - deleted. If anyone can tell me how to delete a file that was already uploaded, please let me know


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Got a room in the basement for bike and ski maintenance. Only downside is that I have to share the area with the cat's litter boxes. Here it is, not upside down...


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great as is. Endless potential and I'm jealous you have a sink.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A big Lesson I learn the hard way..

My shop used to be in the basement of my house, usual thing no big deal, for a none related issue they came to do a Air study at the house..

Here is the biggest *Doh* ever..

If you work space is next to the intake for the furnace, you don't only will need to change filters more frequently, but many of the gases and fumes will get distributed all over the house do to the constant suction of the furnace..

Not like I use anything nasty but sufficient to make the wife mad, oh also you tires will dry out faster, this much faster..


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

patineto said:


> A big Lesson I learn the hard way..
> 
> My shop used to be in the basement of my house, usual thing no big deal, for a none related issue they came to do a Air study at the house..
> 
> ...


I had an equally amusing experience, although it was more related to ski maintenance. We lost hot water in our house and couldn't figure out why. We went down and found that our natural gas hot water heater had detected a combustible substance in the air and shut off. Which reminded me that I had accidentally spilled a decent amount of the base cleaner that I use on our skis the day before. So now my wife gets paranoid any time I am using anything along those lines - even 90% Isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle...

However, the biggest downside to it being in our finished basement is that my bike has to be clean before I can bring it inside. I've gotten much better about cleaning bikes because of that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Moved into a new house (and a new state) over a year and a half ago, and the garage has kinda lagged behind other projects in the house.

Our camper usually lives in half of the garage. My wife wants to park in the other half, but can't because I ALSO have to keep yard tools in the garage along with the bike stuff. My storage/work space compared to the last (rental) house I lived in dropped substantially. I used to have a 3/4 basement (partially finished), 2 car garage, and a shed. Now, I have a 2 car garage (slightly smaller), and a half-functional crawl space at least tall enough to walk around in.

I have a (possibly half-baked) idea to have a rollup door installed on a tall wall of the crawlspace to turn it into a legit shed one of these days. My yard is steep AF, so building a shed will be a bit of a PITA with site prep. But until then, yard tools clutter the garage.

Wife has the camper out for the weekend, and since I had a bit of extra space to work, and with less than perfect weather, I decided it was a good opportunity to take care of some garage projects I've been putting off.

I bought a Garage Gator hoist system forever ago, and I got a little help from a neighbor to get it installed. Also put out some rubber flooring that I've had for awhile and cleaned up a little.


0504191645 by Nate, on Flickr

The workbench is a 2x4 basics, but I had to tweak the dimensions for my garage. I have very little space to work with on the sides of my garage, so I had to make it shallower, and I also made it much wider. I also added a little shelf at the back, because I've got a concrete lip at the perimeter of the garage that prevents me from pushing much of anything all the way against the wall. I also coated the bench top with an epoxy coating. It's not quite as hard as I wanted, but it at least helps keep lube and cleaners and stuff from soaking into the MDF top (double layer). I still need to add some pegboard, but I've been thinking for a bit that I want to install a couple of upper cabinets. I could probably grab a couple at the Habitat ReStore in town (we've got a pretty big one). I looked there for lower cabinets, but nothing was shallow enough, and upper cabinets were too shallow for the use. But I could use a couple of shallow upper cabinets.

I also have some bike advertising I need to hang. But that'll come once the storage is in place.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job Harold! You may come to appreciate the shallower bench. I've used 24", 30" and 36" deep benches at various stages in my life. I like the 24" best because it's easier to reach tools mounted on the wall behind the bench, and stuff doesn't get as buried on the lower shelves.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

69tr6r said:


> Nice job Harold! You may come to appreciate the shallower bench. I've used 24", 30" and 36" deep benches at various stages in my life. I like the 24" best because it's easier to reach tools mounted on the wall behind the bench, and stuff doesn't get as buried on the lower shelves.


Mine is 16" not including the shelf. Like I said, very shallow. I do hit 24" with my shelf add-on, though, so that helps. I think if it was 16" without the shelf, I'd be unhappy with it. The shelf was not in my original plans, but I saw how everything was shaping up, and decided to use some scraps I had left for it. I'm glad I did.

I got the camper back in yesterday and boy, I measured for the hoist position about as well as I could have. The front tire of my wife's gravel bike is about 4" from the back of the trailer, so I have some room to raise and lower it without making contact. I was willing to accept a little contact, but I'll take the extra space! I do make a little contact with the chest freezer (esp with my fatbike), but it's low enough that it's no biggie.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry for the mess, this in my shop bench / crap magnet. In the process of doing some spring cleaning & selling.

Super sturdy though... adapted this guys build for a full 8' wide bench. Used 2 4X8 sheets for all the upper and lower storage. 




The rack holder is just as useful. Small garage leads to clever storage ideas.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

I spent the holiday weekend reorganizing my shop space. It's nice having a three car garage, with two cars, I get one bay all to myself!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

*mobile shop*

The back doors of my camper van


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Rearranged and updated shop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll play.

Since our old house only has a 2-car garage (which of course, are occupied by our vehicles), I built a work shed dedicated to my bicycling needs. Was all proud of myself until I started dabbling in woodwork and realized I need an even bigger space for my miter saw and what nought!










Insulated and paneled with plys and shiplaps. Floor is made up of some durable plastic tiles that snaps together. Can't remember the brand. It's durable but a bit noisy when you step on it.









Pneumatic needs complete with hose reel , Park tool inflator (worth every dollar) and a small dying compressor. Behind the black mtb is a small table for all my bike associated lubes, brake fluid and tire sealant. More vertical rack storages in the back for wife's bike and my 27.5 bike.









Messy workbench. A small AC unit in the back to keep cool in the summer Inferno of AZ. Second level is all camping or storage space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

